# 

## mayland

Zakładam nowy wątek. Niebawem wkleję zdjecie z dzieciństwa. Mała dziewczynka dumnie siedząca na masce wymaroznego w tamtych czasach samochodu - syrenki  :Lol:  
Liczę na odzew, nie ukrywam  :Wink2:   Do założenia tego wątku zostałam zmotywowana przez osoby poznane na forum. Padła taka propozycja w komentarzach do dzienników budowy. Wychodząc naprzeciw takiej potrzebie wątek niniejszy uważam za otwarty  :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Zapraszam wszystkich do zamieszczania starych zdjęć z dziecinstwa*  :Lol:   (tych w rajstopkach również  :Wink2:  )  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Zakładam nowy wątek. Niebawem wkleję zdjecie z dzieciństwa. Mała dziewczynka dumnie siedząca na masce wymaroznego w tamtych czasach samochodu - syrenki  
> Liczę na odzew, nie ukrywam   Do założenia tego wątku zostałam zmotywowana przez osoby poznane na forum. Padła taka propozycja w komentarzach do dzienników budowy. Wychodząc naprzeciw takiej potrzebie wątek niniejszy uważam za otwarty   
> 
> *Zapraszam wszystkich do zamieszczania starych zdjęć z dziecinstwa*   (tych w rajstopkach również  )


Hej  :big grin:  
Popieram w całej roziągłości  :big grin:  
I nawet takie w rajstopkach i zielonym fartuszku mam!!!!  :oops:   :Roll:  
Tylko nie wiem jak stare fotki powrzucać, bez skanera?

----------


## mayland

No musisz zeskanować niestety  :sad:

----------


## Anoleiz

w najgorszym wypadku zrobić fotkę fotce  :smile: )

----------


## stukpuk

> No musisz zeskanować niestety


No to dup..........blada   :cry:   z fotek, owego nie posiadam  :cry:

----------


## Rom

No to ja będę pierwszy  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Nie wiem ile miałem wtedy lat  :cry:  
Ten czerwony kapturek to ja   :Lol:  
Ze zdjęcia wynika że chyba miałem być dziewczynką  :Lol:  


i jak Wam się podobam??
Zachęcam wszystkich do wklejania zdjęć

----------


## editta

fantastyczne   :big grin:

----------


## malmuc

*Rom*
podobny kubraczek miala moja siostra   :Lol:  
i mój małż też   :Lol:

----------


## DPS

*Rom*, no słodziak, że szkoda gadać!   :Lol:  
Czy teraz też takie włoski blond śliczne masz?   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## Rom

> *Rom*, no słodziak, że szkoda gadać!   
> Czy teraz też takie włoski blond śliczne masz?


no niestety  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
Sciemniały  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## mayland

*Rom* dziękuję  :Lol:  

*Stukuś*  wpadnij na mieście do jakiejś kafejki internetowej i Ci to tam zeskanują  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> *Rom* dziękuję  
> 
> *Stukuś*  wpadnij na mieście do jakiejś kafejki internetowej i Ci to tam zeskanują


Z fotką w kapciuszkach , zielonym fartuszku i rajstopach w miejsce publiczne????????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## mayland

Bez torebki to niczego się nie obawiaj  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Rom

Mam nadzieję, że żaden poseł tu nie zagląda.....bo jescze mnie posądzi o odmienne preferencje seksualne i zamkną to forum  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

swietny krasnal !!!!
*rom* , rozczuliles mnie na maxa   :big grin:  
poszukam czegos u mnie 
moze dam wam sie posmiac   :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> swietny krasnal !!!!
> *rom* , rozczuliles mnie na maxa   
> poszukam czegos u mnie 
> moze dam wam sie posmiac


Nie będziemy się śmiać!    :Roll:   Wcale   :Roll:

----------


## Rom

*frosch* cieszę się że Ci się podoba  :big grin:  
Dałaś mi do myślenia....hmmmm....a może to po prostu krasnal a nie czerwony kapturek????

No dalej!!!!!!!!


Kto następny?  :big tongue:

----------


## malmuc

> Napisał dompodsosnami
> 
> *Rom*, no słodziak, że szkoda gadać!   
> Czy teraz też takie włoski blond śliczne masz?   
> 
> 
> no niestety    
> Sciemniały


już sie bałam że napiszesz *wyłysiały*  :Wink2:

----------


## Rom

haha na szczęście nie  :Lol:  
byłem niedawno w _gębach_
nie widziałaś?  :Lol:

----------


## Anoleiz

jakby co zawszeć możemy się wyprzeć że to nie my tylko nasze dziecka   :oops:  

 :wink: 

coby, żeby nikt nas za rajstopki, fartuszki i kapturki nie zamykał  :wink:

----------


## zaba_gonia

ja mam takie w rajtuzkach podciagniętch az po same pachy    :oops:   :Lol:  

Postaram sie zamiescić, a na razie tylko takie..  :big grin:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

Żaba, Ty się normalnie nic nie zmieniłaś  :big grin:

----------


## Rom

> Żaba, Ty się normalnie nic nie zmieniłaś


No rzeczywiście. Żaba wyglądasz normalnie tak samo. Tylko telefony komórkowe jakby trochę inne teraz są  :Lol:

----------


## Anoleiz

bo to był jednokomórkowiec statyczny a teraz w dobie ewolucji są wielokomórkowce w dodatku mobilne  :wink:

----------


## dorbie

Ale fajny watek!!! Zdjecie zdjeciu, ale w dzien bo to blyszczace to nic nie wyjdzie. Ale z Mikolaja to mam te same klimaty i te same kolory tyle ze sa u rodzicow.

----------


## kolakao

To ja tez swojego poszukam!!

----------


## stukpuk

Ja niem mam skanera, ale spróbuje zrobić cyfrówką fotke, fotce  :big grin:   :big grin:  
może coś bedzie widać.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Zapraszam wszystkich do zamieszczania starych zdjęć z dziecinstwa*   (tych w rajstopkach również  )


A jak w fartuszku wynoszę tarta marchewkę i kasze gryczaną to takie tez mogą być?  :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

No pewnie że mogą być  :Lol:   To okres świąt. Miło czasem powspominać. Może niektórzy sięgną do dawno zapomnianych zdjęć, pokażą je przy okazji bliskim, pośmieją sie razem.... To chyba najlepszy czas na takie wspominki  :Lol:

----------


## kolakao

Ja jade do rodzicow na swieta - a tam mam wszystkie zdjecia - cos przywioze!!!

----------


## mayland

Obiecałam zdjęcia z dzieciństwa i niniejszym ją spełniam  :Lol:  
Jak widać od małego przejawiałam zainteresowania motoryzacją  :Wink2:  


Tu troche starsza z opryszczką na twarzy  :oops:   :Lol:  


A to zdjęcie specjalnie na świateczny czas  :Lol:  Uwielbiałam te kapelusze z bibułki i te balony długie z noskami  :Lol:   :Lol:  


A na koniec mam hiciora!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jak zobaczyłam to zdjecie to prawie sikałam ze śmiechu razem z córką  :Lol:   :Lol:   To zdjecie mojego męża (pierwszy z lewej Janosik). Ale nie o niego tutaj chodzi. Zobaczcie przebranie dziecka stojacego w środku  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kolakao

Mayland to drugie zdjecie jest piekne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A kiedys sie tak przebieralo i jakie dziecka byly szczesliwe!!!! i jest sie z czego smiac!! Z dzisiejszych przebran nikt sie nie posmieje za tych ladnych pare lat!!!

----------


## mayland

Oj było bardzo trudno o wszelakie przebrania. Liczył się pomysł i umiejetnosci krawieckie mam i babć  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Moje dzieciństwo to lata siedemdziesiate  :Lol:   Wiecie jak wtedy było...... Nieśmiertelnym moim przebraniem na imprezy był strój krakowianki  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Ten w środku to chyba za murzynka przebrany?  :ohmy:

----------


## mayland

Chyba tak  :Lol:   Maske ma z czarnej bibuły  :Lol:   Ciekawe jak wygladała jego twarz jak się spocił  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Ja zaraz zrobię fotki moich fotek i jak będą znośne  to wlepię.

----------


## ila66

:big grin:

----------


## Olkalybowa

no jestem

----------


## mayland

No nie mów że to Ty  :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Olkalybowa

*mayland* kogo pytasz?

----------


## raffran

Super pomysl na ten watek.
Nie moglem sie wiec powstrzymac i zapodaje swoja fote z bardzo ale to bardzo dawnych czasow  :big grin:  
Szukajac go znalazlem jeszcze jedno zdjecie.Dacie wiare,ze ten z lewej to ja,a ten z prawej to moj syn.

----------


## stukpuk

*A oto mister przedszkola nr. 15*

Nie mam skanera, ale niech  żyją aparaty cyfrowe!
Mam nadzieję że coś widać..................  :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## ila66

ten w sukience to ty ?   :big grin:  



... zartowalem   :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

> *mayland* kogo pytasz?


Oluś ilę czy wartownika (nie wiem kto jest kto  :Wink2:  ). 
CO do Twoje zdjecia to nie ma wątpliwości, cały Tomaszek  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Stukuś widać i to wspaniale! (Napisałabym że widać za wiele ale to zbyt dosłowne  :Wink2:  ) Zajefajny pióropusz miałeś  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ila66

na koniu to wartownik   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Olka na tlej ten tapety w ornamenty (znów sa modne więc można powiedizeć, ze od dizecka podążasz za modą  :Wink2:  ) i taka poważna wygladasz dostojnie i.... dorośle  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> *A oto mister przedszkola nr. 15*
> 
> Nie mam skanera, ale niech  żyją aparaty cyfrowe!
> Mam nadzieję że coś widać..................


A wiecie z której strony to ja?
 :Roll:

----------


## mayland

> na koniu to wartownik


A ila to ten kowboj?  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

> A wiecie z której strony to ja?


Ja po rajstopkach poznałam i po tym co to prześwituje  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## ila66

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
>  A wiecie z której strony to ja?
> 
> 
> 
> Ja po rajstopkach poznałam i po tym co to prześwituje


a co nie zgadlem , ze w sukience z lewej   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

> Napisał mayland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


Ja myslałam, ze  Stuk to z prawej a z lewej dziewczynka jakaś  :ohmy:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał ila66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mayland
> 
> ...


jak dziewczynka???????
 :ohmy:  
To ja  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

:Lol:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## stukpuk

> 


I nie sukienka tylko zielony fartuszek, a w kieszonce chusteczka na tasiemce, żebym nie zgubił  :big grin:  
Najważniejsze, że nie mam czerwonej torebki  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

> 


Miało być:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Omsknęła mi się myszka  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

> Napisał mayland
> 
>   
> 
> 
> I nie sukienka tylko zielony fartuszek, a w kieszonce chusteczka na tasiemce, żebym nie zgubił  
> Najważniejsze, że nie mam czerwonej torebki


Fartuszek fartuszkiem ale z tej bluzeczki w kwiatki to się nie wytłumaczysz  :big tongue:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mayland
> 
> ...


To przez rodziców, miałem byc dziewczynką, ale nie wyszło cos tatusiowi  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Ja miałam byc chłopakiem  :Lol:

----------


## Olkalybowa

ja też stawiałam na prawo  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  jeśli chodzi o Stuka

----------


## stukpuk

> ja też stawiałam na prawo    jeśli chodzi o Stuka


Żona też twierdzi że jakis takiś do dziewczynki byłem podobny  :Lol:   :ohmy:  
jakim cudem?1 Przecież widać że mam...................  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Ja bym sie lepiej zastanowiła nad tym czemu zona widząc kobiece podobieństwo sie Tobą zainteresowała  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

_Wybacz Stukowa niewinny żarcik _

----------


## stukpuk

> Ja bym sie lepiej zastanowiła nad tym czemu zona widząc kobiece podobieństwo sie Tobą zainteresowała      
> 
> _Wybacz Stukowa niewinny żarcik _


Ale widocznie mi przeszło i zmężniałem  :big grin:  
I nie wyrosły mi piersi  :big grin:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Stukowa teraz ogląda stare zdjęcia i toczy sie po podłodze ze śmiechu co pare minut  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
fajny pomysł z tymi starymi zdjęciami.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Ale jazda bez trzymanki....Jak otworzyłem album to fikłem ze śmiechu.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  ,A moje małpiszony śmiały się z moich porteczek.

----------


## mayland

Masz racje. Czasem miło je przeglądać. Zabawy z nimi sporo  :Lol:   Szczególnie w święta do nich się siega. Może wiecej osób odgrzebie w świeta stare zdjęcia. Ja mam zamiar poszukać zdjęć mojej babci z dzieciństwa ale to jak będę u niej. Takie zdjęcia to nie tylko zabawa czy wspomnienia ale też historia.

----------


## mikopiko

ja też tu wskoczę  :big grin:   tylko muszę swoje zdjęcia od mamy przywieźć  :big grin: 

a wy wszyscy tacy sami  :big grin:   super  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

A to jeszcze Wam cos podpowiem....
Po takim świątecznym oglądaniu fotografi rodzinnych u mojej koleżanki narodził się pomysł na drzewo genealogiczne. Kilka miesiecy wszyscy szukali zdjęć po rodzinie, ciotek, wujków i innych pobratyńców. Wyszło im to naprawdę pięknie.   :Lol:   To był prezent na rocznicę ślubu ich rodziców  :Lol:   Miesiąc później zmarł im dziadek. Był na tym drzewie. To było bardzo wzruszające gdy na nie patrzyli.... Piękna pamiątka. Oprawę zrobiła im koleżana z pracowni poligraficznej. Trochę się pobawiła i wysżło super.

----------


## Rom

Normalnie powaliliście mnie na kolana  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Mayland ale Ci sie temat udał.
A Twoje zdjęcia to normalnie są cudowne  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Fajnie sobie tak powspominać. I te stare, ledwo kolorowe zdjęcia bardziej mi sie podobają niż te wspaniałe, super wyraźne wspólczesn. Aż się łezka w oku kręci  :big grin:

----------


## Reyzel

Mayland, gratuluję pomysłu ( tylko nie wiem, czemu u siebie nie znalalazłam linku .....  :Roll:  ).   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Obiecuję jutro rano kolejny ubaw - zaskanuję swoje zdjęcia z przedszkola   :cool:

----------


## mayland

Reyzel to było oczywiste że Cię tu ściągniemy. Tam gdzie dobra zabawa tam musisz byc i Ty!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Reyzel

> Reyzel to było oczywiste że Cię tu ściągniemy. Tam gdzie dobra zabawa tam musisz byc i Ty!!!


dziekuję bardzo *Mayland*  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Wątek jest rewelacyjny a zdjęcia jeszcze lepsze.

----------


## mayland

Dzisiaj rano naszło mnie jedno wspomnienie nawiazujace poniekąd do tych starych zdjęć. Wkleiłam  opis w komentarzach u rrmi ale tutaj równeiż go przekleję  :Wink2:  




> Z czasów dzieciństwa pamiętam jedną zabawna historię dotyczącą jedzenia  Mieszkaliśmy wtedy u babci. Woda była z tradycyjnej kopanej studni. Mój ojciec wpadł na niesamowity pomysł. Aby karpie nie leciały mułem wrzucił je do tej studni  Za pierona nie mógł ich potem wyłowić  W wigilie rano mieliśmy więc na podwórku straż pożarną która wypompowywała wodę ze studni by nadawała się do picia bo była całkowicie zamulona  Dodam, ze karpie zostały wyłowione i usmażone a przez okres świat wodę przynosiliśmy od sąsiada aż do nowego roku

----------


## Anisia3

Ale cudny wątek. 
Usmiałam się jak nie wiem, co chwila wracając do zdjęcia *Stuka*. 
Poproszę mamę, żeby przywiozła jakies moje fotki jak przyjedzie na Święta.

----------


## Reyzel

dobre   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  uśmiałam się do łez   :Lol:   :Lol:  

A propos karpi to mój mąż mi opowiadał o wspomieniach dotyczących ich "oprawiania" ... kiedyś kupowało się tylko żywe karpie, a że moj obecny teść jest duszą - człowiekiem, który nawet muchy nie zabije   :cool:  , próbował w wigilię rano wreszcie zabrać się do tego przykrego obowiązku. 
A że sumienie nie pozwoliło mu na użycie noża ... próbował je ogłuszyć ... a że karpie są dość ruchliwe - koniec końców był taki, że cała kuchnia - łącznie ze ścianami- była obryzgana, bo ciężko było trafić  :ohmy:  
A za karpie musiała się wziąć moja teściowa   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ja mam w pamięci najpiękniejsze wspomnienie jednej z Wigilii w swoim życiu. Miałam wtedy chyba 5 może 6 lat ... moi dziadkowie zrobili wtedy prawdziwą rodzinną wigilię - cała najbliższa rodzina zebrała się w jednym miejscu, u Dziadków w domu. Ich dzieci ( a jest ich czworo ) z całymi swoimi rodzinami. Było nas ponad 20 osób.... 
I nie zapomnę Gwiazdora, który długi czas wnosił w koszach i workach prezenty ... 
Było cudownie. Nigdy juz nie przeżyłam takich Świąt, w tak dużym gronie. 

Mam nadzieję, że sama kiedyś zorganizuję takie Święta   :cool:   A mam na to duże szanse, bo pewnie będzie to w przyszłym roku a sama mam czwórkę rodzeństwa   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jak wszyscy to wszyscy.



komunia u siostry.Bywało sie oj bywało.  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

a golasków na kożuszku to nie będzie?   :Roll:   :cool:

----------


## mayland

NS ale minka zadowolona  :Lol:  Bo chyba nie próbowałeś trunków pod stołem jak ja w dzieciństwie?   :oops:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

elutek ja mam gołe ale nie na skórze   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> a golasków na kożuszku to nie będzie?


Będą będą się ludziska rozkręcają i przeszukują regały u rodziców ze zdjęciami.  :Wink2:

----------


## Rom

> NS ale minka zadowolona  Bo chyba nie próbowałeś trunków pod stołem jak ja w dzieciństwie?      
> 
> elutek ja mam gołe ale nie na skórze


Mayland czekamy na *to* zdjęcie  :Lol:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> a golasków na kożuszku to nie będzie?


nie mam takiego, a szkoda...  :Confused:  

za to mam takie w rajuzkach podciągniętyh wysoko   :oops:   :Lol:  ze starsza siostrą ( ja to ta mniejsza)

----------


## zaba_gonia

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

ale sie uśmiałam....*mayland* na syrence,  *stukpuk* z ptaszkiem   :oops:   :Lol:  

Super wątek!!!!

----------


## Rom

*zaba_gonia* co za rajtuzki.
A te butki  :Lol:  
to były czasy
ja zdaje sie mam gdzieś takie golaskowe
poszukam  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Żaba powiem Ci, że uśmiech Ci został bez zmian  :Lol:   Za to chyba w biodrach masz teraz trochę mniej (przynajmniej proporcjonalnie do reszty ciała)  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Żaba powiem Ci, że uśmiech Ci został bez zmian   Za to chyba w biodrach masz teraz trochę mniej (przynajmniej proporcjonalnie do reszty ciała)


dobre   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> *zaba_gonia* co za rajtuzki.
> A te butki  
> to były czasy
> ja zdaje sie mam gdzieś takie golaskowe
> poszukam


golskowe...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
to to czekam z niecierpliwościa  :Wink2:

----------


## Rom

> Napisał Rom
> 
> *zaba_gonia* co za rajtuzki.
> A te butki  
> to były czasy
> ja zdaje sie mam gdzieś takie golaskowe
> poszukam 
> 
> 
> ...


poszukam i zeskanuje
proszę się uzbroić w cierpliwość

----------


## sylvia1

ale się uśmiałam poszukam swoich i tez coś jutro  kleję tylko zdjęcie zdjęciu zrobię...

----------


## Mario&Kris

Super pomysl z tym watkiem  :big grin: .Smiechu co nie miara!Tez wkleje swoje i mezusia tylko jak zawitamy na swieta do domu i wyszperamy tam z szaf.Te fotki z imprez choinkowych od rodziców z pracy i te szkolne sa super.A pamietacie paczki ?Koniecznie jedna pomara&ntilde;cz(a moze i wiecej?- nie pamietam juz dobrze),gumy"Donald".A potem kolekcja historyjek,wymiana z kolegami....A buciki"Relax"  :big tongue:  3majcie sie,pa!

----------


## Rom

Zbierałem historyjki z Donaldów  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Ale cudny wątek. 
> Usmiałam się jak nie wiem, co chwila wracając do zdjęcia *Stuka*. 
> Poproszę mamę, żeby przywiozła jakies moje fotki jak przyjedzie na Święta.


Bo niezła laska ze mnie byla  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   , co ja gadam!!!!! dalej jestem  lasencja    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Zbierałem historyjki z Donaldów


Ja też!!!!!!!!
A zdjecia golaskowe to chyba mam ale nie jestem pewien.
 :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał elutek
> 
> a golasków na kożuszku to nie będzie?   
> 
> 
> nie mam takiego, a szkoda...  
> 
> za to mam takie w rajuzkach podciągniętyh wysoko    ze starsza siostrą ( ja to ta mniejsza)


Talia osy normalnie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> ale sie uśmiałam....*mayland* na syrence,  *stukpuk* z ptaszkiem    
> 
> Super wątek!!!!


Z ptaszkiem to brat, ja to ten w zielonym fartuszku  :Roll:  
Ale stukowa potwierdzi że pod wartuszkiem wszystko mam  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Napisał zaba_gonia
> 
>   
> 
> ale sie uśmiałam....*mayland* na syrence,  *stukpuk* z ptaszkiem    
> 
> Super wątek!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ups..  :oops:   nie doczytałam...  :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Ładna(y) była(e)ś   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sonika

Ale super wątek  :big grin:  , jak znajdę swoje to też wkleję  :Wink2:  .

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Napisał zaba_gonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał elutek
> 
> ...


świnia!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## braza

Suuupeeer!!!! Ludzie, jaki fanstatyczny wewątek!!!! Zaraz zagłębię się w przepastnym pudle ze zdjęciami i czegoś poszukam!!!

No normalnie debeściaki jesteście  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## braza

No i jestem!!

Miss plaży - latem



Miss plaży - zimą



I od razu Szanowny Pan drażniący niedźwiedzia - ryzykant

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zaba_gonia
> 
> ...


Jak to " byłeś  ładny"?!  :Confused:   :Wink2:   A co, zbrzydłem?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :ohmy:

----------


## stukpuk

Miss plaży - latem


Łał! *Braza* toples  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
Ale laskaaaaaaaa  :ohmy:   :big grin:  
Tylko coś te majciochy za duże ci mama kupiła?  :Lol:

----------


## Sonika

*Braza* - coś Ci majtusie _opadują_  :Lol:  .

----------


## Sonika

Ale kino - uśmiałam się do łez  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*braaza !!*  :ohmy: 
faktycznie miss obiektywu   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

a *szanowny* jaki fajny   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

zaraz wam wlepie moje 
baaaaaardzo powazne   :cool:

----------


## frosch

uwaga !!!!! wylaniam sie niesmialo spod kolderki ...  :cool:  
mialam tutaj 2 tygodnie ......jak zwykle rozczochrana (moich wlosow nie da sie okielznac od urodzenia ....kiedys *zelijka*  mnie pytala skad mam tyle kudlow na glowie ...odpowiadam : z wozka   :big grin:  )

----------


## stukpuk

> *Braza* - coś Ci majtusie _opadują_  .


Ja jak znawca strojów kompielowych lato 2007, bym *Brazie* proponował strój  z bardziej zabudowaną górą, ewentualnie coś z wysokim wycięciem w  biodrach co by optycznie wydłużyło nogi  :big grin:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> uwaga !!!!! wylaniam sie niesmialo spod kolderki ...  
> mialam tutaj 2 tygodnie ......jak zwykle rozczochrana (moich wlosow nie da sie okielznac od urodzenia ....kiedys *zelijka*  mnie pytala skad mam tyle kudlow na glowie ...odpowiadam : z wozka   )


Faktycznie, la listonosz kudłaty nie przychodził?  :Lol:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> *Braza* - coś Ci majtusie _opadują_  .


Bo wodą nasiąkły  :big grin:   :Wink2:  A zasolenie spore w Bałtyku to i majtochy cięższe ćdziebko, niż zwykle  :big grin:  

*Stuczku* każdego dnia dowiaduję się o Tobie czegoś nowego!!! teraz się okazuje, że znawca mody plażowej jesteś - normalnie się chłopaku marnujesz  :big grin:   :big grin: 

*Frosia* no zatkło mnie... Ale fryz - normalnie zazdrościć tylko  :big grin:

----------


## Sonika

*Frosia*, a co Ty tylko czubek nosa nam pokazujesz?
Patrz na Brazę  :Wink2:  .

----------


## frosch

a tutaj juz troche osiwialam   :Roll:  
dosc szybko , bo po roku   :ohmy:  



jak ktos cos powie o moich majteczkach ......  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## frosch

> *Frosia*, a co Ty tylko czubek nosa nam pokazujesz?
> Patrz na Brazę  .


wiesz , ze jestem niesmiala   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## Barbossa

eee, mini się sprało po prostu

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał Sonika
> 
> *Braza* - coś Ci majtusie _opadują_  .
> 
> 
> Bo wodą nasiąkły   A zasolenie spore w Bałtyku to i majtochy cięższe ćdziebko, niż zwykle  
> 
> *Stuczku* każdego dnia dowiaduję się o Tobie czegoś nowego!!! teraz się okazuje, że znawca mody plażowej jesteś - normalnie się chłopaku marnujesz  
> 
> *Frosia* no zatkło mnie... Ale fryz - normalnie zazdrościć tylko


Ale  zaraz *TOPLESS*  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
To chyba w polsce karalne?  :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> Napisał Sonika
> 
> *Frosia*, a co Ty tylko czubek nosa nam pokazujesz?
> Patrz na Brazę  .
> 
> 
> *wiesz , ze jestem niesmiala*


Umarłam ....  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## braza

> Napisał braza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sonika
> 
> ...


Bo ja ryzykantka jestem!!! A od tamtego lata to już przedawnienie mnie objęło  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> a tutaj juz troche osiwialam   
> dosc szybko , bo po roku   
> 
> 
> 
> jak ktos cos powie o moich majteczkach ......


Niezły fason tych majciochów  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Ew-ka

*witam* ....to ja tez sie dołączę do grona przedszkolaków 



3- latka i 5- latka   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

w wieku 5 -ciu lat mialam juz dosc dlugie warkocze ......

kokardy oczywiscie nigdy nie byly na swoim miejscu , nad czym strasznie ubolewala moja mama   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## frosch

> *witam* ....to ja tez sie dołączę do grona przedszkolaków 
> 
> 
> 
> 3- latka i 5- latka


juz wtedy bylas wielka elegantka   :ohmy:  
no, no ....  :big grin: 

*stuk* .... prosilam.....  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## stukpuk

> *witam* ....to ja tez sie dołączę do grona przedszkolaków 
> 
> 
> 
> 3- latka i 5- latka


A nie masz czegoś na futerku?   :oops:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Narazie chyba prowadzi mis *Braza* topless

----------


## frosch

a tu z moim braciszkiem 
smiechol ponoc bylam kiedys straszny   :Roll:   :Lol:  




mam jeszcze pare innych zdjec , ale nie przy sobie 
najlepsze ( a wiec te , kiedy obcieto mi wlosy   :Evil:  ) pokaze wam w przyszlym roku   :cool:

----------


## Ew-ka

chciłabym cos bardziej nieprzyzwoitego ....ale już wtedy mamusia dbała o moją reputację i zawsze zdjecia mam zrobione jak spod igły   :Confused:  żadnych opadających majciochów ani nawet w rajtuzkach   :Wink2:    o baraniej skórce nie wspominając   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

A oto postrach starszaków z przedszkola!!!!!   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
Teraz chyba nikt mnie nie pomyli z dziewczynką bo _" bo jak z karata pociągne" _

----------


## Barbossa

> *Zapraszam wszystkich do zamieszczania starych zdjęć z dziecinstwa*   (tych w rajstopkach również  )


wyzwanie nie lada
ale mam   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

*Barbossa* .... w rajstopkach   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
ja nie moge   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*stuk*  zaczynam sie ciebie bac   :cool:

----------


## Sonika

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Jakaś dziwna moda wtedy panowała  :Wink2:   :Lol:  .

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał mayland
> 
> *Zapraszam wszystkich do zamieszczania starych zdjęć z dziecinstwa*   (tych w rajstopkach również  ) 
> 
> 
> wyzwanie nie lada
> ale mam


Co ty tam masz w tych rajtuzach? skarpetki?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
To chyba fason bezklinowy?

----------


## Anisia3

Ale odlot! Barbossa mnie rozwalił. Jakoś nie mogłam go sobie wyobrazic w rajstopkach.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

nie znam się na tym, wyrosłem z tego delikatnego tematu   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> nie znam się na tym, wyrosłem z tego delikatnego tematu


Ale nie musisz sie tłumaczyć............. to nie wstyd  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> smiechol ponoc bylam *kiedys* straszny


A teraz powazna jesteś jak chmura gradowa, co najmniej  :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> nie znam się na tym, wyrosłem z tego delikatnego tematu


Może i wyrosłeś z tego delikatnego tematu, ale mnie też powaliłeś ... usmiechem  :big grin:  Rajstopki to słodki dodatek  :big grin:

----------


## mikopiko

> Jakaś dziwna moda wtedy panowała   .


to samo pomyślałam  :big grin:  
ale się uśmiałam  :big grin:

----------


## braza

*Stuczku* ja od teraz z szaconkiem do Ciebie będę, jak bum cyk cyk!!

----------


## kuleczka

> wyzwanie nie lada
> ale mam


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
*Barbarossa*, miej litość, przecież ja płaczę, kulając się po podłodze  :Lol:  
przyzanam, że rodzice znali się na modzie
pełna elegancja z odrobiną nonszalancji  :big grin:  
brawo!!!!  :big grin:  




> 


*braza*, genialne  :big grin:   :Lol:   :big grin:  
szkoda, że biust zakryłaś

ps. co jest z tymi rajtuzami, czyżby mnie też tak ubierano w dzieciństwie  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

Napewno!!!!! *Kuleczka!!*
Od rajtuzków nikt w tamtych czasach się nie wywinął  :Lol:  
Poszukaj  w rodzinnym albumie.

 Może  dzieki widocznej lini (zazwyczaj bardzo wysoko prowadzonej   :Lol:  ) rajstopek rodzice wiedzieli gdzie zaczyna się brzuszek i kończą nóżki   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sonika

*Frosia* - niezły był z Ciebie hichotek  :big grin:   - powago Ty nasza jedyna  :Wink2:   :big grin: .

----------


## Barbossa

> *Barbarossa*, miej litość, przecież ja płaczę, kulając się po podłodze  
> przyzanam, że rodzice znali się na modzie
> pełna elegancja z odrobiną nonszalancji  
> brawo!!!!


widzisz, niby uśmiechnięty, ale stres, po paluchach można poznać, a ten uśmiech to raczej  sztuczny
ale kto by się czuł dobrze, kiedy rajtuzy prawie pod pachami   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> *Frosia* - niezły był z Ciebie hichotek   - powago Ty nasza jedyna  .


I ta meblościanka!

----------


## kolakao

Ja jak na razie znalazlam takie:



Po zdjecia w rajstopkach musze pojechac do moich rodzicow  :smile:  - a to juz niedlugo!! , bo na swieta  :smile:

----------


## kolakao

W bialej sukience to moja starsza siostra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## frosch

> Napisał Sonika
> 
> 
> *Frosia* - niezły był z Ciebie hichotek   - powago Ty nasza jedyna  .
> 
> 
> I ta meblościanka!


*sonisiu* , chyba mi juz do smierci zostanie   :oops:  
*stuk* , ty sie nie smiej 
z ubolewaniem stwierdzam , ze nie byla to Albena , co mnie strasznie smucilo , bo wszystkie kolezanki taka mialy 
ale za to wenge na wysoki polysk byl   :big grin:  
tak patrze, ze straszne chudzielce bylismy z bratem .....na jednym fotelu a jeszcze luzy sa   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
aaa....te skarpetki na moich nogach to....podkolanowki ( zawsze mi spadaly   :oops:   :big tongue:  )
*kolakao*  stasznie ci zazdroszcze tego stroju krakowskiego   :oops:  
ja mialam tylko slaski , a krakowski to byl wtedy niczm Chanel   :Roll:   :smile:

----------


## kolakao

Cos w tym jest co mowisz - ale u nas byl jeden w rodzinie  :smile:  - kupila go moja babcia w sukiennicach i przechodzil z jedenj wnuczki na druga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No i oczywiscie robil furore - byl piekny!!!! szkoda ze to zdjecie nie jest kolorowe!!!

----------


## mayland

> Ale kino - uśmiałam się do łez


Nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo mnie to cieszy!!!! I to jest najlepsza nagroda za odwagę dla wszystkich zamieszczajacych zdjecia  :Lol:   Dla mnie to wielka przyjemnosć  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał Sonika
> 
> Ale kino - uśmiałam się do łez  
> 
> 
> Nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo mnie to cieszy!!!! I to jest najlepsza nagroda za odwagę dla wszystkich zamieszczajacych zdjecia   Dla mnie to wielka przyjemnosć


Dziękujemy matko założycielko!!!!!!!
A gdzie zapowiadane fotki *golasków*? nikt nie ma?
Nikt nie ma zdjęcia na  futerku?

Wlepiejcie, nie będziemy się śmiać  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## arcobaleno

Świetny wątek !!
Ja zaraz też coś wyszperam i jutro wrzucę jak będzie w pracy wolna chwila  :Wink2:  
Sama jestem ciekawa czy mam jakieś zdjecie w rajtuuuuuzkach  :Lol:  

Najlepsze jest to, ze wszyscy (których dorosłe zdjecia znam) jesteście do siebie podobni !!  :Wink2:  A najmniej się zmienił *stuk*  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Siedzę przed kompem i umieram ze smiechu.  :Lol:   Policzki juz mnie bolą  :Lol:  
 ALe wspaniałe zdjecia zamieściliście!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!
Jesteście wspaniali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Brazia* morskie klimaty jak najbardziej uwielbiam ale Ty jesteś w nich niepokonana  :Lol:  Majteczek się nie czepiam bo sama miałam pewnei podobne  :Lol:  Ale stare zdjecia są na tyle niewyraźne (w tym ich urok) że ja się zastanawiałam czy Ty jakiegoś wodorosta nie masz czasem na głowie  :oops:   :Lol:   No ale skoro gaciorki są hiciorem to tej wersji sie trzymajmy  :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Ewcia* jaka dostojna i poważna  :ohmy:   :Lol:  Zdjęcia pozowane, widać u fotografa robione :Wink2:  Professssjonalne jak na tamte czasy  :Wink2:    Nie liczy się zatem szukaj tych w rajstopkach  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

*Stuk* nie wymigasz się tych damskich łaszków. Kobiety też noszą kimona  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

*Frosia* wielki plus za przyłożenie się do tematu  :Lol:  Za czuprynkę dodatkowy  :Lol:   Rewelacyjne są te zdjecia!!!  :Lol:  

*Barbossa* widać, ze czytasz ze zrozumieniem  :Wink2:   :Lol:  Takie rajstopki wynalazłeś że teraz bedzie trudno pobić to ujęcie-zdjecie  :Lol:   :Lol:   Że też każdy z nas miał takie same rajstopki  :Roll:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Kolakao* z gromnicą  :ohmy:  Prosimy o komentarz  :cool:   :Lol:   Ja wiedziałam ze góralki to odwazne babki ale zeby tak publicznie się przyznawać i to już od dziecka.....  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  [/b]

----------


## stukpuk

> Świetny wątek !!
> Ja zaraz też coś wyszperam i jutro wrzucę jak będzie w pracy wolna chwila  
> Sama jestem ciekawa czy mam jakieś zdjecie w rajtuuuuuzkach  
> 
> Najlepsze jest to, ze wszyscy (których dorosłe zdjecia znam) jesteście do siebie podobni !!  A najmniej się zmienił *stuk*


Najmniej???????????????  :ohmy:  
Czyli dalej dziewczęca urodę mam???????  :ohmy:   (*Mayland* zabiję cię  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  )

Napewno masz w rajtuzkach? Inaczej to stracone dzeiciństwo  :Lol:  
I pewnie po same pachy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Barbossa

> A gdzie zapowiadane fotki *golasków*? nikt nie ma?
> Nikt nie ma zdjęcia na  futerku?
> 
> Wlepiejcie, nie będziemy się śmiać


he, he

futerka niet, jak i jakiegokolwiek przyodziewku,
ale będę dawkował, żebyście Dziewczęta nie piszczały   :big grin:  
no takie braki czasu mam, że chyba 24 na dobę i osiem po fajrancie,
tak czy siak będzie, może w łykent   :Roll:

----------


## Ew-ka

> chciłabym cos bardziej nieprzyzwoitego ....ale już wtedy mamusia dbała o moją reputację i zawsze zdjecia mam zrobione jak spod igły   żadnych opadających majciochów ani nawet w rajtuzkach     o baraniej skórce nie wspominając


*mayland*  - nie mam ...słowo ...nie mam innych zdjec  :sad:   a te z przedszkola są tak samo grzeczne ...upozowane   :Confused:

----------


## mayland

*Ewuś* żartuję  :Wink2:   To pretekst tylko by nakłonić Cie na wiecej zdjeć  :Lol:   :Lol:   Te które zamieściłaś są świetne   :Lol:  
Bardzo sie cieszę, że tak wiele osób świetnie się bawi. I mimo tego, że się wspólnie smiejemy to jednak dumy a nas troszke wszystkich jest. Gdy pomyślimy co z tamtych postaci ze zdjeć wyrosło to...... naprawdę warto się cieszyć  :Lol:   Te rajstopki zapowiadałyby raczej co innego a tu tyle światłych głów po świecie chodzi  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Dla mnie numer jeden to *Braza* topless  :oops:   i *Barbarossa*  rajtuzowy macho.  :cool:

----------


## mokka

Duma mojego dzieciństwa, czapka i chłopak przy boku.

----------


## mayland

Mokka istne Szaleństwo Majki Skowron  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Mam nadzieję, ze to zdjecie nie przeszkodzi mi w ubieganiu się w przyszłości o mandat poselski czy też fotel prezydenta  :Lol:   Trudno, nie takie grzechy człowiek popełniał  :Wink2:  

I zeby nie było, że ja tak zawsze to drugie zdjecie w kokonie  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mokka

Dobre  :big grin:  . Od małego trzymasz za coś kciuki  :big grin:  . To co ma się udać uda się na pewno  :big grin:  . W sumie nie masz juz nic do ukrycia to na polityka jak najbardziej się nadajesz, ja będę na tak  :big grin: .

----------


## tola

*Mayland*, ale wątek, dobra robota   :Lol:  
pędzę oglądać pierwszą stronę.
 Wracają wspomnienia z dzieciństwa i choć zdjęcia czarno-białe, to życie było kolorowe   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Ech....te lata 70-te  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*mayland*   :ohmy:  
chyba poprosze Szanowna Redakcje o tytul *Forumego Golaska* dla ciebie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

gdzies mialam zdjecie w zblizeniu na moja piekna welle noworodkowa  , ale nie moge znalec    :Roll:

----------


## mayland

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   Nie rób mi tego  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
Jeszcze komuś wpadnie do głowy liczyc mi wałeczki na ciele  :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Szukaj, szukaj tych zdjeć  :Lol:   Świeta to naprawdę dobry czas na takie poszukiwanie  :Lol:

----------


## braza

W życiu nie przypusczałam, że moje gaciorki będą takim hitem!!!! Ale co tam, w końcu zabłysnęłam na firmamencie!!!
Odnosze jednak wrażenie, że moja gwiazda niestety gaśnie za przyczyną wspaniałej golizny *Mayland* - moje topless się chowa!! No i skończyło się gwiazdorowanie - zdjęć na futerku nie mam  :big grin:   :big grin:  *Mayland* startuj w wyborach - mój głos już masz  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## braza

> he, he
> futerka niet, jak i jakiegokolwiek przyodziewku,
> ale będę dawkował, żebyście Dziewczęta nie piszczały   
> no takie braki czasu mam, że chyba 24 na dobę i osiem po fajrancie,
> tak czy siak będzie, może w łykent


*Barbossa* miej litość - mam ochotę popiszczeć!!! Spręż się i dawaj te bez przyodziewku   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Ale miałam wypchany brzuszysko   :Lol:   A zdjęcie jest bardzo dyskretnie zrobione. Niby widać wszystko a  nie widać nic  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Brazia ja i tak uśmiecham się nadal patrząc na to Twoje zdjecie  :Lol:

----------


## Rom

no to patrzcie i podziwiajcie!!!!!!!!!!
Naturystyczne zdjęcie:



jakość niestety kiepska  :cry:

----------


## frosch

*rom*, nie masz fotki w pozycji na plecach???   :Roll:   :oops:  
aaaach ......te slomianki   :Roll:  
tez taka mialam w swoim pokoju   :cool:

----------


## Rom

MAm takie zdjęcie  :big grin:  
siedze sobie z szeroko rozwalonymi nogami
ale nie pokaże  :oops:   :big grin:  
a słomianka zaje...fajna  :Lol:  
ahh to były czasy

----------


## elutek

"dziecko wojny" wrocławskiego śródmieścia...  :Lol:  
/ale za to majciory SĄ!  :Wink2:  /

----------


## frosch

*elutek*   :big grin:  
wzrok jak u malej* brazy*   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
widze , ze chowalysmy sie na podobnych podworkach   :big tongue:

----------


## arcobaleno

Poskanowałam zdjecia i zaczynamy zabawę  :Wink2:  
Mam ich tyle, ze nie wiem od czego zaczać  :Lol:  
Ale ubaw  :Lol:  

Moze zacznijmy od lat najmłodszych...juz byłam wrażliwa na piękno  :Wink2:

----------


## braza

> "dziecko wojny" wrocławskiego śródmieścia...  
> /ale za to majciory SĄ!  /


*Elutek* !!!! Po prostu fantazja!!!! Nastrój jak na zdjęciu z czasów Powstania Warszawskiego ... !!! No i majtasy koncertowe!!!

----------


## braza

> no to patrzcie i podziwiajcie!!!!!!!!!!
> Naturystyczne zdjęcie:
> 
> 
> 
> jakość niestety kiepska


Poległam  :big grin:   Moi rodzice niestety aż tak daleko się nie posunęli  :big grin:  A szkoda!!!

----------


## Rom

*arcobaleno* co za wózik!!!! Bomba!!!!

*Braza* niezły ze mnie grubasek był nie?  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*arcobaleno* i *rom* widac to.....szczawiki   :big tongue:  
fotki w kolorkach serwuja  
ja pierwsze takie to chyba slubne mialam   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Rom

A pewno że szczawiki
Ledwo żem od ziemi odrósł.  :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Frosia* - czarno białe też mam  :big grin:  

O proszę - z mamunią  :big grin:  




A tu jeszcze jedno w Światecznym nastroju  :big grin:  Spójrzcie na tego Mikołaja  :ohmy:  Dzieci nim mozna straszyć  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## Rom

haha umarłem!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
co za mikołaj!!!!!!

----------


## arcobaleno

*elutek* - zdjecia dziecka wojny jest super  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

A teraz mam dla Was hiciora  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  



Włosy od małego miałam liche i podczas gdy inne dziewczyny nosiły kucyki z kokardkami ja miałam na czubku wywiązana marną wstązeczkę jak u kaczorka  :Roll:  
Oooo taką:



Ale jak mi już urosły, to mama sie miała z czesaniem  :Wink2:  Wiecznie mnie czesała i czesała a jak i tak zawsze miałam potargańca na głowie  :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

> 


i słomiankę też miałaś...    :Roll:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

*arcobaleno*  :big grin:  
normalnie modelka w tym bikini !!!!
kolor stroju dopasowany do poscieli ..no´, noo ...  :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## Rom

A może ten kostium był uszyty z tej pościeli??  :Lol:  
W końcu wtedy w sklepach był tylko ocet  :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

*Rom* no wiesz...  :Roll:  To _zagramaniczny_ kostium z paczki  :cool:   :Lol:  

*Frosia*  -  patrz - nawet nie zauważyłam tego zgrania...chociaż, wiesz co...ten wzór na poscieli ma lekko inny odcień..  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Niezła fotka   :oops:  *arcobaleno*
No Braza może się obawiać konkurencji plażowej mis   :big grin:   :big grin:  

*Mayland* ale na tym twoim golaskowym nie widać czy to chłopczyk czy dziewczynka?   :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :ohmy:

----------


## stukpuk

> Poskanowałam zdjecia i zaczynamy zabawę  
> Mam ich tyle, ze nie wiem od czego zaczać  
> Ale ubaw  
> 
> Moze zacznijmy od lat najmłodszych...juz byłam wrażliwa na piękno


Koleżanka jak zwylke w kwiatkach   :big grin:   :big grin:  
I niezły model tego wozu masz  :Lol:

----------


## Rom

> Ja jak na razie znalazlam takie:


całkiem aktualne zdjęcie  :Lol:   - zrobione wczoraj  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Laski z nebraski,jedna piękniejsza od drugiej  :oops:   :Wink2:  .Nie wiem co one we mnie widziały?  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Rom

no jak to co?? - w tych gatkach jestes całkiem sexy  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> no jak to co?? - w tych gatkach jestes całkiem sexy


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .Mam coraz gorzej.Watek zajefajny a ja sam już zaczynam sie śmiać z siebie.Oj nie dobrze  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  .Z jednego zdjatka to w domu wszyscy się kładli ze śmiechu.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Laski z nebraski,jedna piękniejsza od drugiej   .Nie wiem co one we mnie widziały?


Wypełnienie  gatek widzę, że w normie   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   w normie ,w normie   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .Zaraz zaraz a skod wiesz ,że schowałem tam lizaka   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :oops:

----------


## Rom

Pani z prawej jest szczególnie zadowolona  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> Pani z prawej jest szczególnie zadowolona


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
*ns* super fota !!!!  :big grin:  wygladacie jak mama, tata z coreczka na spacerze   :big grin:  
a ta mala ...jaka elegantka   :Roll:

----------


## Rom

> Napisał Rom
> 
> Pani z prawej jest szczególnie zadowolona 
> 
> 
>     
> *ns* super fota !!!!  wygladacie jak mama, tata z coreczka na spacerze   
> a ta mala ...jaka elegantka


tylko córeczka trochę wyrośnięta

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Rom
> 
> ...


no cos ty !!!
z mamusia pod raczke , a coreczke za raczke prowadzi  :big grin:  

a tak poza tym moja corka mnie juz przerosla   :big tongue:

----------


## Rom

*frosch* to może ci napluć na głowę  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> *frosch* to może ci napluć na głowę


  :ohmy:   do zupy rozumiem , ale na glowe   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Lol:  
tak przy okazji ...
bedac dzieckiem przeroslam brata i.....przepluwalam go   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## Rom

no dalej
czekam na kolejne zdjęcia  :Lol:

----------


## arcobaleno

> no dalej
> czekam na kolejne zdjęcia




 :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał Rom
> 
> no dalej
> czekam na kolejne zdjęcia


A co to za buntownik?   :ohmy:   :cool:

----------


## Rom

huraaaaa!!!!!! jest słomianka  :Lol:  
ale piekna z ciebie dziewczynka  :big grin:

----------


## editta

ale się wątek rozwija, pękam ze śmiechu. cudne fotki i maluchy.
jednak tych w rajtuzkach nikt nie pobije   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  nawet golaski, przykro mi kochani   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  po prostu leże i płaczę   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## arcobaleno

> A co to za buntownik?


  :Lol:  Uwielbiam to zdjecie  :big grin:  Takie minki strzelam do dziś  :cool:   :Lol:  




> ale piekna z ciebie dziewczynka


Chłopaczara jak nic  :Wink2:  

A słomianki przewijają sie na większosci zdjeć  :Lol:  




> jednak tych w rajtuzkach nikt nie pobije


No kurczę - jak bony dydy - nie znalazłam ani jednego zdjecia w rajtuzkach  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------

Świetny wątek, już sie prawie posikałam ze smiechu   :Lol:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:  
Najbardziej sie usmiałam ze zdjecia Brazy na plaży i waszych rajtuzków   :Lol:

----------


## Rom

a ja mam z rajtuzkami i mikołajem.
Jutro Wam pokażę

----------


## ullerowa

Zdjęcia super-ekstra, az się popłakałam ze śmiechu. Jak namówie męża na skanowanie to może i ja się pojawię  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> a ja mam z rajtuzkami i mikołajem.
> Jutro Wam pokażę


I mieścicie się w jednej parze rajtuzków?   :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## Rom

> Napisał Rom
> 
> a ja mam z rajtuzkami i mikołajem.
> Jutro Wam pokażę
> 
> 
> I mieścicie się w jednej parze rajtuzków?


zobaczysz jutro  :Lol:

----------


## marjucha

Na razie znalazłem takie.
Z lat wcześniejszych będą później  :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

*marjucha*  wzrok twoj powala na kolana 
bez podtekstow prosze , ok   :big grin:  

nie miales garnituru ????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
w moich czasach do komuniii chlopcy mieli nawet zestaw z krotkimi spodenkami 
jak widze moich kolegow w tych bialych podkolanowkach to placze ze smiechu   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## marjucha

> *marjucha*  wzrok twoj powala na kolana 
> bez podtekstow prosze , ok   
> 
> nie miales garnituru ????    
> w moich czasach do komuniii chlopcy mieli nawet zestaw z krotkimi spodenkami 
> jak widze moich kolegow w tych bialych podkolanowkach to placze ze smiechu


Byłem rocznikiem prototypowym w mojej parafii i stąd strój "karateki" zamiast garnituru  :Wink2:  
Zapomniałaś o tym nieśmiałym uśmiechu  :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

Ale fajne zdjecia zapodaliście  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tola

*Marjucha*, w pierwszej chwili jak spojrzałam na zdjęcie, to myślałam, że to Andre59   :Roll:

----------


## Rom

To to nawiązując do akcentów świątecznych : oto ja, rajtuzy i mikołaj
(sorki za kiepską jakość  :oops:  )

----------


## marjucha

> *Marjucha*, w pierwszej chwili jak spojrzałam na zdjęcie, to myślałam, że to Andre59


Mam nadzieję, że andre nie poczuje się urażony  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> To to nawiązując do akcentów świątecznych : oto ja, rajtuzy i mikołaj
> (sorki za kiepską jakość  )


i...faruszek   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Zraz zaraz..czy ten Mikołaj jest bez jednej nogi   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Napisał tola
> 
> *Marjucha*, w pierwszej chwili jak spojrzałam na zdjęcie, to myślałam, że to Andre59  
> 
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że andre nie poczuje się urażony


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> To to nawiązując do akcentów świątecznych : oto ja, rajtuzy i mikołaj
> (sorki za kiepską jakość  )


Nie ma to jak: rajtuzki, mikołaj-straszak i meblościanka  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Inaczej święta stracone.
brak tylko na ścianie maty słomianej  :Lol:

----------


## Olkalybowa

Z serii mikołaj-straszak

----------


## zaba_gonia

no padne zaraz   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> no padne zaraz


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Olka zajebisty ten mikołaj  :Lol:   :Lol:   Że też dałaś sie z nim sfotogarofać  :ohmy:   ja bym spierniczała ile wlezie  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

A jaki z Ciebie był śliczny Czerwony Kapturek  :Lol:  Rozbroił mnie napis "koszyk"

----------


## zaba_gonia

> Olka super ten mikołaj    Że też dałaś sie z nim sfotogarofać   ja bym spierniczała ile wlezie


Ola jest odwazna   :Wink2:  
Jestem pewna, ze inne dzieci wpadły w histerię   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zaba_gonia

> : Rozbroił mnie napis "koszyk"


 i mnie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

Mikołaj i koszyk o nazwie koszyk, zarąbiste  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Rom

nie ma się co dziwić.....żeby nie ten napis.....skąd by było wiadomo co to jest???  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

A tak wszystko jasne  :Lol:  

A tą maską ten Pan wygląda raczej jak Fredi Kruger a nie jak mikołaj.

Ale za to kapturek słodziasty  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Olka jak widać nam same rarytasy dawkuje. Co jeden to lepszy  :Lol:   :Lol:  Ciekawe co tam w święta wygrzebie, wyszuka  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Z serii mikołaj-straszak


pojechałaś po bandzie z tym mikołajem   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
I dlaczego nie ma na czole napisu _mikołaj_?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Dobre Stuku  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Dla wszystkich zainteresowanych zamieszczaniem zdjęć podaję informację, ze pojawił się nowy wątek w którym możemy zamieścić zdjecia naszych choinek:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/choinki-nasze,t119353.htm
Ja nie ubieram w tym roku choinki ale szukam inspiracji na przyszły rok  :Wink2:

----------


## mikopiko

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> Z serii mikołaj-straszak
> 
> 
> 
> pojechałaś po bandzie z tym mikołajem     
> I dlaczego nie ma na czole napisu _mikołaj_?


:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Dobre Stuku   
> 
> Dla wszystkich zainteresowanych zamieszczaniem zdjęć podaję informację, ze pojawił się nowy wątek w którym możemy zamieścić zdjecia naszych choinek:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/choinki-nasze,t119353.htm
> Ja nie ubieram w tym roku choinki ale szukam inspiracji na przyszły rok


Jak bum cyk cyk nie trawię ubierać choinki.
zawsze zapraszm kuzynke żeby przystroiła za mnie.
No chyba, że mamuśka z bratem.

----------


## Barbossa

> Na razie znalazłem takie.
> Z lat wcześniejszych będą później


OMEN  wersja PL   :big grin:

----------


## amalfi

> Z serii mikołaj-straszak


posikałam się, popłakałam i dostałam czkawki. Jest po północy, a ja rżę jak koń. Rewelacja!!!!

----------


## elutek

> Napisał Olkalybowa
> 
> Z serii mikołaj-straszak
> 
> 
> 
> pojechałaś po bandzie z tym mikołajem     
> I dlaczego nie ma na czole napisu _mikołaj_?


bo ON nie ma czoła, JEGO twarz kończą wyłupiaste oczy   :Lol:  
/biedne dzieci...   :sad:   /
ale Olce jakoś to nie przeszkadza   :Wink2:

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> Na razie znalazłem takie.
> Z lat wcześniejszych będą później  
> 
> 
> 
> OMEN  wersja PL


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Olkalybowa

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## TomKa

superaśny wątek   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
uśmiałam się do łez   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## braza

> superaśny wątek       
> uśmiałam się do łez


Tu się nie ma co śmiać, tylko dołączać trzeba  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Rom

> Napisał TomKa
> 
> superaśny wątek       
> uśmiałam się do łez       
> 
> 
> Tu się nie ma co śmiać, tylko dołączać trzeba


Braza a ja czekam cały czas na Twoje zdjęcia z dzieciństwa  :big grin:

----------


## TomKa

*Rom* uprzedziłeś mnie. Właśnie miałam pisać, że *Brazy* to ja  też nie widziałam   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

No jak to!!! Braza to miss plaży latem  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## TomKa

:oops:   :oops:   :oops:  ale wstyd, normalnie trzecią strone pominęłam, ale ...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  to ze śmiechu i przez *Stukpuka*. Jego fota jest najlepsza!!

----------


## Barbossa

ooo, następne rajtuzy prawie pod pachy

----------


## frosch

dawaj kolejne swoje   :big grin:  
zreszta moje ulubione   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Moje barbapapy domowe śmiały sie ze mnie ,że mam dziurę na kolanie   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  .Stanowcze nie .To były elastyczne ranstooopy nie dziurawiące się i na dodatek jak się troszku skurczyły to miały fajnego zwisa miedzy nogami.  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## ila66

> ...miały fajnego zwisa miedzy nogami.


  :Lol:

----------


## elutek

ale tak na poważnie - nie produkowali wtedy spodni?   :Roll:  
robili tylko rajtuzy?   :ohmy:   :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ale tak na poważnie - nie produkowali wtedy spodni?   
> robili tylko rajtuzy?


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   rolmalnie się poryczałem ze śmiechu.Widać chyba nasze mamuśki wykreowały sobie taką modę, by i chłopcy i dziewcynki mieli to samo na nogach   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## ila66

> ale tak na poważnie - nie produkowali wtedy spodni?   
> robili tylko rajtuzy?


zdejmowali chyba , zeby sie nie wybrudzic 

ja nie chodzilem do przedszkola   :sad:

----------


## stukpuk

> ale wstyd, normalnie trzecią strone pominęłam, ale ...      to ze śmiechu i przez *Stukpuka*. Jego fota jest najlepsza!!


A wiesz który to ja ? Bo czasem robią ze mnie dziewczynkę?  :Lol:   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał elutek
> 
> ale tak na poważnie - nie produkowali wtedy spodni?   
> robili tylko rajtuzy?   
> 
> 
> zdejmowali chyba , zeby sie nie wybrudzic 
> 
> ja nie chodzilem do przedszkola


Dużo straciłeś................
A i sporo zyskałeś bo jak widzisz nie każdy mikołaj jest "święty"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
A pamiętać musimy, że "zły dotyk boli przez całe życie"  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał elutek
> 
> ale tak na poważnie - nie produkowali wtedy spodni?   
> robili tylko rajtuzy?   
> 
> 
>        rolmalnie się poryczałem ze śmiechu.Widać chyba nasze mamuśki wykreowały sobie taką modę, by i chłopcy i dziewcynki mieli to samo na nogach


Ale trudniej było pewnie własne dziecko rozpoznać na podwórku  :Lol:   :Lol:   Chyba, że każda matka instynktownie rozpoznawała dziecko po specyficznym, nie widocznym dla innych wzorku na rajtuzkach.......
Ja pingwiny w swoich ogromnych koloniach.

----------


## mayland

Jak poszło grzebanie w starych fotografiach? Ktoś coś wynalazł?  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## mikopiko

> Jak poszło grzebanie w starych fotografiach? Ktoś coś wynalazł?


  :big grin:   :big grin:  
proszę

----------


## Rom

*mikopiko* normalnie jesteś eskimos pełną gębą.
Słodki bobas z Ciebie był  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Miko jakiego lisa miałaś  :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pamiętam tę pasmanterię w ząbki.  :Lol:   To jedyny dostępny w sklepach wtedy wzór był  :Lol:

----------


## mikopiko

:Lol:  
lis pewnie zdobyczny a ubranko made in my mama  :big grin:  

a tu z chłopakiem  :cool:  ...fajne miałam buty?  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Buty jak buty ale ta mini!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Przypomniałaś mi pewną historię......
Dostałam kiedyś buty od ojca przywiezione z Czechosłowacji. Były cudne! Czerwono białe, ogumowane od dołu (nie przemiekały) a na górze takie grube, ocieplane. Jakieś wzorki, napisy. Istny odlot! Z okazji świąt rodzice zabrali nas do teatru na Kopciuszka. Pierwszy rząd a ja w nowych butach. I zaczyna się scena zagubienia i poszukiwania pantofelka. Aktor ze sceny zbiega miedzy widzów i szuka tego pantofelka. I co zrobił? Zdjął mi z nogi tego kozaka i wniósł na scenę i pyta się czy to nie ten. A ja w tym czasie dre sie w niebogłosy żeby mi oddał buta. Tak płakałam i krzyczałam, ze połowa widowni (ta dorosła) ryła ze śmiechu. Jak mi oddał tego kozaka to płakałam dalej bo mi było wstyd. Kilka nocy potem spałam w tych butach  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Mayland, cudowne.

----------


## mayland

Ale jaką ja musiałam przeżyć traumę że do tej pory to pamietam  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Rom

> Ale jaką ja musiałam przeżyć traumę że do tej pory to pamietam


ja myślę, że to zaważyło na Twoim dalszym losie  :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*mikopiko* ale fota z tym tancjorem.Nie wiem tylko na co on tak sie patrzy?
Ty Blondi on niczym paź królowej.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

*miko*   :big grin:  
ales wazna "gwiazda z tancem "  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
obsmaruja cie na "Pudelku" , ze zadzierasz nosa   :cool:   :Lol:  
a mlody chyba przyglada sie  czy parkiet jest dobrze ulozony   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Buty jak buty ale ta mini!!!!!   
> 
> Przypomniałaś mi pewną historię......
> Dostałam kiedyś buty od ojca przywiezione z Czechosłowacji. Były cudne! Czerwono białe, ogumowane od dołu (nie przemiekały) a na górze takie grube, ocieplane. Jakieś wzorki, napisy. Istny odlot! Z okazji świąt rodzice zabrali nas do teatru na Kopciuszka. Pierwszy rząd a ja w nowych butach. I zaczyna się scena zagubienia i poszukiwania pantofelka. Aktor ze sceny zbiega miedzy widzów i szuka tego pantofelka. I co zrobił? Zdjął mi z nogi tego kozaka i wniósł na scenę i pyta się czy to nie ten. A ja w tym czasie dre sie w niebogłosy żeby mi oddał buta. Tak płakałam i krzyczałam, ze połowa widowni (ta dorosła) ryła ze śmiechu. Jak mi oddał tego kozaka to płakałam dalej bo mi było wstyd. Kilka nocy potem spałam w tych butach


Niezła historia!
Ale spanie w butach to nie grzech, zwąłszcza jak żonka szpilki założy  :oops:   :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> lis pewnie zdobyczny a ubranko made in my mama  
> 
> a tu z chłopakiem  ...fajne miałam buty?


Chłpopak chyba _nie taneczny_ bo kroki liczy?!  :ohmy:

----------


## Sonika

Zdjęcia cudne, uśmiać się można  :big grin:  .

To teraz ja, znalazłam jak do tej pory tylko z bardzo  :Wink2:  wczesnego dzieciństwa:

aż strach się bać:



bezzębie:




z Mamą zawsze raźniej:





moja druga limuzyna:







zaduma:




miś jest groźny, miś ma kły:




hmmm...





dlaczego wszyscy uciekli  :Wink2:   :Roll:  ?



beznadziejna proza życia:









do etapu rajtuz jeszcze nie doszłam, ale majty są  :Wink2:  



c. d. n.   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Sonika, super fotki.   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Muszę poszperać, może swoje (historyczne) znajdę.  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Sonika

Poszperaj *Tomku*, poszperaj  :big grin:  .
Takie fotki są tak cudne, że aż łza się w oko kręci  :big grin:  .

----------


## stukpuk

*Sonicka* ta ostatnia fotka topless jest najlepsza  :big grin:  
Możesz konkurować z miss plaży kołobrzeskiej *Brazą.*

----------


## stukpuk

do etapu rajtuz jeszcze nie doszłam, ale majty są  :Wink2:  



Ale za to w miarę dopasowane miałaś te matasy(szczęściara), bo jak widać po fotkach innych, w tamtych czasach rodzice dbali  zbytnio o wentylację!!!!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sonika

> *Sonicka* ta ostatnia fotka topless jest najlepsza  
> Możesz konkurować z miss plaży kołobrzeskiej *Brazą.*


Mam jeszcze lepszą  :Wink2:  , ale się wstydzę  :oops:  .

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> *Sonicka* ta ostatnia fotka topless jest najlepsza  
> Możesz konkurować z miss plaży kołobrzeskiej *Brazą.*
> 
> 
> Mam jeszcze lepszą  , ale się wstydzę  .


Nie ma czego!!!!!!!!!
Toć my jak rodzina na tym naszym forum!!!!!  :big grin:   :big grin:  
Nie  będziemy sie śmiać!!!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## elutek

mój mąż - on to dopiero miał znajomości...    :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Sonika

> mój mąż - on to dopiero miał znajomości...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


Ale fajne i pomyśleć, że to już historia i to nawet zabroniona  :Wink2: '.




> Nie ma czego!!!!!!!!!
> Toć my jak rodzina na tym naszym forum!!!!!
> Nie będziemy sie śmiać!!!!!!


Tego  :Wink2:   nie mogę, ale dodam miss huśtawki:

----------


## tomek1950

Sonika przy rurce, nie,  :big grin:   przy rurkach. Świetne.   :big grin:  
Coś znałazłem, ale musicie poczekać, bo bateria się rozładowała i* sie* ładuje.

----------


## Sonika

Czekamy  :big grin:  .

----------


## mayland

Soniko!!!! Wspaniałe zdjecia!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   Będąc dzieckiem robiłaś niesamowite minki  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Co zdjecie to lepsza  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Fajne, naprawdę fajne zdjecia  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Jeszcze chwilę. Muszę je umieścić na fotosiku, a z tym mam często problem.

----------


## tomek1950

"Lance do boju, szable w dłoń
Bolszewika goń, goń goń!"

----------


## tomek1950

No i co ja źle robię, że obrazek się nie pokazuje?   :Evil:   :cry:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*Sonika* ja już mam dosyć  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .Bolą mnie wnętrzności bynajmniej nie od jedzonka świątecznego,pieką mnie oczy z płaczu na wesoło.Ale mnie rozhahałaś    :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  .Normalne siedzę na podłodze po turecku i z wysypanego wora wyszukuje śmieszne fotki.A czy mogę wkleić fotki mojej małży Gosi???Są śmieszniejsze.

----------


## tomek1950

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...cee6c8cca.html

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No i co ja źle robię, że obrazek się nie pokazuje?


siedzisz na dużym rumaku   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Jak przystało ułanowi   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Tomek1950

----------


## niktspecjalny

pozwoliłem sobie ci pomóc.sorki

----------


## tomek1950

To* w co* ja nie nacisnąłem?

----------


## mayland

Tomku i tym oto sposobem jak mniemam zaskarbiłeś sobie uznanie w oczach *brazuni*  :Lol:   :Lol:   Ten koń Jej się napewno spodoba  :Lol:  
Że też nie bali się zostawic Ciebie samego na tym koniu do zdjecia  :ohmy:   Takie maleństwo  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sonika

> Jak przystało ułanowi


Swietne  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .
Prosimy o następne  :big grin:  .

----------


## mayland

> To* w co* ja nie nacisnąłem?


Złe rozszerzenie. Powinno być .jpg a nie .html  :Wink2:

----------


## Sonika

> *Sonika* ja już mam dosyć       .Bolą mnie wnętrzności bynajmniej nie od jedzonka świątecznego,pieką mnie oczy z płaczu na wesoło.Ale mnie rozhahałaś       .Normalne siedzę na podłodze po turecku i z wysypanego wora wyszukuje śmieszne fotki.A czy mogę wkleić fotki mojej małży Gosi???Są śmieszniejsze.


Zapodawaj  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .

----------


## niktspecjalny

*mayland* byłaś szybsza.

pzdr.

----------


## mayland

NS nieważne kto szybszy, oboje o tym samym pomyśleliśmy  :Lol:   Zapodawaj fotki żony jeśli sie nie pogniewa  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> *Sonika* ja już mam dosyć       .Bolą mnie wnętrzności bynajmniej nie od jedzonka świątecznego,pieką mnie oczy z płaczu na wesoło.Ale mnie rozhahałaś       .Normalne siedzę na podłodze po turecku i z wysypanego wora wyszukuje śmieszne fotki.A czy mogę wkleić fotki mojej małży Gosi???Są śmieszniejsze.
> 
> 
> Zapodawaj    .


oki doki szukam...  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## tola

> To* w co* ja nie nacisnąłem?


nie o "ojca" tym razem chodziło   :Lol:  
dobrze kojarzę?

----------


## Sonika

*Tomku*, a co to są te kulki  :oops:   :Wink2:   , naboje  :Confused:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  ?

----------


## mayland

Soniko tam z tyłu stoi człowiek  :ohmy:   nie zauważyłam go!  :ohmy:

----------


## tomek1950

> *Tomku*, a co to są te kulki    , naboje    ?


Ktos mnie trzymał. Pewnie właściciel konia. Ładny ten koń. To był mój pierwszy raz. Więcej nie pamietam i zdjęć, na koniu, nie posiadam, więc pewnie i ostatni raz.   :sad:  Na koniu siedziałem.   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Sonika

> Soniko tam z tyłu stoi człowiek   nie zauważyłam go!


Nie widzę, niczego oprócz konia i Tomka nie widzę  :sad:  .
To tam coś jeszcze jest  :Confused: - - brrrr.  :Confused:   :ohmy:  .

----------


## Sonika

To są chyba paluchy  :ohmy:  ?

----------


## tomek1950

> To są chyba paluchy  ?


Chyba tak, ale nie pamiętam czyje.   :big grin:  

Zdjęcie na 100% robił mój ojciec, aparatem FED "kupionym" od NKWDzisty za pół litra bimbru. Film AGFA.   :big grin:   Później zmienili nazwę na ORWO.

----------


## Sonika

> Napisał Sonika
> 
> *Tomku*, a co to są te kulki    , naboje    ?
> 
> 
> Ktos mnie trzymał. Pewnie właściciel konia. Ładny ten koń. To był mój pierwszy raz. Więcej nie pamietam i zdjęć, na koniu, nie posiadam, więc pewnie i ostatni raz.   Na koniu siedziałem.


Koń piękny  :big grin:   i jeździec też  :big grin:  .

Ale fajne te zdjęcia z dzieciństwa  :big grin:  .

Czekamy na następne.

----------


## tomek1950

Chwila, moment. Wyszło bardzo nieostro, musze poprawić. Urodzinowe, więc wiadomo kiedy robione. Miałem wtedy... 731... dni  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sonika

731 dni   :ohmy:  ....., to bardzo poważny wiek  :Wink2:  .

----------


## mayland

*Soniczko* to się nazywa solidarność jajników  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sonika

Uhu, nawet nie wiedziałam, że mam takie zdjęcie  :big grin:  .
Chyba dam zrobić powiększenie  :Wink2:   :big grin:  .

----------


## tomek1950

> 731 dni   ....., to bardzo poważny wiek  .


  :big grin:  Tylko dlatego taki poważny, bo rok był przestępny.   :Lol:

----------


## braza

*Komturze* ależ cudo wierzchowiec!!! A jak Ci do Twarzy z nim  :big grin:   No aż żal bierze, że nie kontynuowałeś tej przygody!!! Spróbuj teraz, gorąco namawiam!!!!! Naprawde można  :big grin:   :big grin:  

Jutro podskocze do domciu mojego Taty i postaram sie wyszperać jeszcze jakieś zdjęcia - może niekoniecznie topless  :Wink2:   :cool:

----------


## mikopiko

Sonika a mi się to w chodziku podoba  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
popłakałam się  :Lol:

----------


## Sonika

Aż nie chce mi się wierzyć, że to naprawdę ja  :ohmy:  :












w to już wierzę  :Wink2:   :big grin:  :

----------


## Sonika

> Sonika a mi się to w chodziku podoba     
> popłakałam się


No wiesz Miko  :ohmy:  , jakby było się z czego śmiać  :sad:   :Wink2:  .

----------


## mayland

Mój mąż też się śmiał z tego chodzika  :oops:   Zabójczy jest  :Lol:   :Lol:   Wyglada jak ufo  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> *Komturze* ależ cudo wierzchowiec!!! A jak Ci do Twarzy z nim   No aż żal bierze, że nie kontynuowałeś tej przygody!!! Spróbuj teraz, gorąco namawiam!!!!! Naprawde można   
> 
> Jutro podskocze do domciu mojego Taty i postaram sie wyszperać jeszcze jakieś zdjęcia - może niekoniecznie topless


Zaraz tam niekoniecznie topless  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## mikopiko

> Mój mąż też się śmiał z tego chodzika   Zabójczy jest    Wyglada jak ufo


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
miś też fajny  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
prawie jak święty Mikołaj od Olki  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

[img][/img]

----------


## Rom

Sonika te oczy to masz po prostu zabójcze!!!!!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> [img][/img]


Patrzcie na niego, jaki szczęściarz!!!!!!!!!
Już w tamtych czasach miał *kompa i klawiaturę*!!!!!!!!
A ja tylko drewniane klocki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cry:

----------


## Anisia3

Dotarło do mnie kilka zdjęć. Ale nie mam żadnego w rajtuzach  :sad:  chyba zaraz się popłaczę.
Mam jedno z serii prawie golasków. Niestety, prawie. Wiadomo, robi wielką różnicę.

----------


## Rom

*Anisia3* słodziak z Ciebie był niesamowity  :big grin:

----------


## Anisia3

:big grin:  Dzięki. Szkoda, że z tego się wyrasta.
Tu mam z pierwszego dnia w przedszkolu. Chyba mamusia grzywkę obcinała   :Roll:   bo ja sama sobie, to dopiero w szkole.  :Lol:

----------


## Rom

nie no sukienka po prostu bombowa  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
A ten przenikliwy wzrok

----------


## Anisia3

:Lol:   :Lol:  
Znasz się trochę.
Ta sukienka była uszyta z takich flanelowych szmatek, które ojciec przynosił z pracy, jeśli były ładne oczywiście.  :Wink2:   A te szmatki to nic innego jak... czyściwo do maszyn.  :cool:   :Roll:

----------


## Rom

nie no teraz to mnie już powaliłaś na kolana!!!!!
Sukienka ze szmatek do czyszczenia maszyn  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Absolutny hicior!!!!!
przebija rajtuzy absolutnie!!!!

----------


## ila66

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=HnRFzNcpfDk

----------


## Rom

*ila66* normalnie hicior będzie!!!!
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------

Ta naburmuszona tłusta kluuska to ja   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Verunia  :ohmy:   Że niby Cię ten bocian przyniósł co obok stoi?  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Anisia też miała słomiankę!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

> Verunia   Że niby Cię ten bocian przyniósł co obok stoi?


Trudno w to uwierzy patrząc na to chuchro   :Lol:  , dlatego bardziej wierzę w wersję babci, że dzieci rodzą się w kapuście  :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

Ja też obstawiam kapustę  :Wink2:   Ale pomysł z bocianem przedni  :Lol:   Fotograf wykazał sie inwencją twórczą  :Lol:

----------

mam  tez jedno zdjęcie w rajstopkach i z choinką, na szczęście bez strasznego Mikołaja   :Lol:

----------


## Rom

Verunia pięknie wyglądałaś
A jaka piekna choinka  :big grin:   :big grin:  
Cudna  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*verunia*  strasznie powazna bylas kiedys   :cool:  
a oczy jak u lalki   :big grin:  

mam fotki froscha   :cool:  ...ale trzeba je przeskanowac 
normalnie Crazy Frog  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Pamiętacie te choinki sztuczne z wypadającymi gałązkami i rozpadajacym sie stojakiem?  :Lol:   Były jak koszmarki  :Lol:   Wypadajace gałązki okręcało się kawałkiem papierka jak już nic nie pomagało i na wcisk   :Lol:

----------

> Pamiętacie te choinki sztuczne z wypadającymi gałązkami i rozpadajacym sie stojakiem?   Były jak koszmarki   Wypadajace gałązki okręcało się kawałkiem papierka jak już nic nie pomagało i na wcisk


Dlatego ja do tej pory mam awersję do sztucznych choinek   :Lol:  .
Frosch, z tą powagą to tylko pozory  :cool:  , ale za to byłam dzieckiem, które zawsze samo sobie znalazło zajecie. Kiedyś rodzice zostawili mnie na sylwestra u babci. Babcia poszła spac a ja przez pół nocy po cichu ogołociłam choinkę z igieł   :Lol:  . Rano babcia była wyspana, ale niezbyt zadowolona.

----------


## ocia79

super watek !!! 
normalnie padam tu ze smiechu   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Z czym jadaliscie chleb?
Ja znałam nastepujące sposoby na chleb:
- chleb polany lekko wodą i posypany grubym cukrem
- chleb ze śmietaną i cukrem lub solą
- chleb ze smalcem i cebulą
- chleb z koncentratem pomidorowym, cebulą i solą (moja córka to uwielbia  :Lol:  )
- chleb z masłem, czosnkiem i solą
 :Lol:   :Lol:  

Chyba miałam awersję do mięsa w dzieciństwie  :Confused:   Z drugiej znów strony nie było tego mięsa za wiele w tamtych czasach w domach  :Wink2:  
Kiedyś się zgadałam z koleżanką o tym chlebie ze smalcem i cebulą. Opowiedziała mi, że jak matka jej wychodziła do pracy to zostawiała jej i siostrze takie pajdy chleba ze smalcem. Była zima, matka nie wracała długo więc one stały w oknie i jej wypatrywały. Nudziły się a cebuli nie lubiły więc tymi kromami malowały po szybie by odkleiła się cebula. Jak matka wróciła to dostały lanie za te okna w smalcu  :Lol:   Kiedys to były zimy stuleci!  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

*mayland*, serdecznie zapraszam tutaj   :big grin:   :

http://forum.muratordom.pl/smaki-z-d...wa,t107104.htm

----------


## Rom

Mayland dla mnie dzieciństwo kojarzy się z chlebem z cukrem.
Teraz bym tego nie ruszył ale kiedyś to był dla mnie rarytas

----------


## mayland

> *mayland*, serdecznie zapraszam tutaj    :
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/smaki-z-d...wa,t107104.htm


Już odwiedziłam  :Lol:  Dziękuję  :Lol:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Ta naburmuszona tłusta kluuska to ja


nic się nie zmieniłaś  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Anisia3

> Anisia też miała słomiankę!!!!!


Nie miałam słomianki.  :sad:   To zdjęcie było robione w przedszkolu. A ja przez całe dzieciństwo zazdrościłam wszystkim tym, co mieli słomianki, bo u moich rodziców królowały kilimy.  :big grin:

----------


## Ninus

Wątek jest *genialny*! Uśmiałam się do łez! Aż poszukałam swoich starych zdjęć, jak znajdę chwilkę, żeby się nimi zająć, to też wrzucę. Niestety nie mam zdjęć w rajtuzkach, chociaż pamiętam, że po domu zawsze w nich latałam (w czerwonych!)  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mayland

Wiecie co robiła moja siostra gdy nie lubiła rajstopek? Jak jej jakies nie pasowały i chciała je szybciej zedrzeć to brała widelca i robiła nim dziurę najczęściej na kolanie  :Lol:   Choć były tez takie na palcach  :Lol:   Wierciła dotąd aż dziursko było na całe kolano  :Lol:   Ciekawe czy to pamięta z dzieciństwa  :Roll:

----------


## Ninus

No to zgodnie z obietnicą moje zdjęcia  :smile: 

Nr 1 z serii Mikołaj 


Chińskie sukieneczki pewnie pamiętacie?  :smile: 


Trochę patriotycznie...  :wink:  W drugiej ręce mam piłeczkę z trocin na gumce..


Tym razem miss Ustronia  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## elutek

> Nr 1 z serii Mikołaj


  :ohmy:  
co on ma na twarzy?    golił się zaraz będzie, czy co...?   :Roll:   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## Ninus

Też się nad tym zastanawiałam, mi to wygląda na kawałki czerwonego futerka  i plastik  :ohmy:

----------


## frosch

mysle, ze Mikolaj* ninus* wybielal sie jak M.Jackson   :Roll:  

a tutaj prosze ....Maly Frosch......

....fajnie jest pojezdzic na ....piesku 


...ide pojezdzic ..motorem 




......mam jechac sam , czy wziasc ze soba tate ???   :Roll:  




.....Crazy Frog   :Lol:   :Lol:  




i na koniec standardzik w .......rajstopkach   :big tongue:

----------


## monia77w1

No to teraz kolej na mnie.



Bywało się na balach  :Roll:  . I żeby nie było to teraz ząbki mam.



Rajtki są, czepek jest.




Kapciochy też niczego sobie.

----------


## Rom

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Moniko wyglądalaś bosko!!!!!
PArtner widzę wpatrzony w Twoje ząbki. Może szukał wyrzynających się jedynek?  :Lol:

----------


## monia77w1

To mój brat. Bał się biedny, że będzie miał szczerbatą siostrę.

----------


## stukpuk

> Moniko wyglądalaś bosko!!!!!
> PArtner widzę wpatrzony w Twoje ząbki. Może szukał wyrzynających się jedynek?


Jak mały wampirek!!!!!!!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
Gdzie tańczycie? Na balu w urzędzie pracy bo widać napis "prace"  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:    Były jakieś ciekawe oferty pracy?

----------


## stukpuk

......mam jechac sam , czy wziasc ze soba tate ???   :Roll:  




A co to za maszyna?
 Tropic?
A kochanej żonki nie woził na motorku?  :Wink2:

----------


## Anisia3

Mały Frosch jest jak mój mały Piotrek. I z wyglądu, i miny podobne.   :big grin:

----------


## monia77w1

> Napisał Rom
> 
> 
> 
>       
> Moniko wyglądalaś bosko!!!!!
> PArtner widzę wpatrzony w Twoje ząbki. Może szukał wyrzynających się jedynek? 
> 
> 
> ...


O pewnie, całe mnóstwo. Ja załapałam się na stanowisko pierwszej szczerbatki w grupie sześciolatków  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> Mały Frosch jest jak mój mały Piotrek. I z wyglądu, i miny podobne.


  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Evil:   :Wink2:

----------


## Cpt_Q

> Mój mąż też się śmiał z tego chodzika 
> 
> Zabójczy jest    Wyglada jak ufo


mąż ?   :cool: 

czekajcie, niech no ja się skanera dorobię...  :Confused:

----------


## JoShi

Nie wiele brakowało a przegapiłabym taki świetny wątek. W wersji elektronicznej mam na razie tylko jedno zdjęcie

----------


## elutek

*JoShi*, jaka słodka niunia byłaś   :smile:   i mini super   :cool:  

a za Tobą to słupek graniczny?   :Roll:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie wiele brakowało a przegapiłabym taki świetny wątek. W wersji elektronicznej mam na razie tylko jedno zdjęcie


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :cry:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :cry:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :cry:   :cry:   :big grin:   :big grin:  ..Wiem ,wiem ,nie powinienem...... ale nagle rzeczywistość mi gdzieś umknęła.

----------


## JoShi

> a za Tobą to słupek graniczny?


Nie maszt od flagi bo to przed szkołą było.

----------


## DPS

Rzadko sobie pozwalam na wejście tutaj ze względu na limity transferu danych. Ale dzisiaj się nie oparłam - i nie żałuję! *Soniko* - dla mnie jesteś gwiazdą wątku!!! Kulałam się po dywanie i radośnie kwiczałam z Twoich min!!!   :Lol:  * Braza* topless i *Stuk* w fartuszku to hiciory absolutne, tak jak Mikołaj *Olki*. Mam bardzo niewiele zdjęć z dzieciństwa, więc wkleję Wam prawie połowę całości stanu posiadania - jak wszyscy to wszyscy, babcia DPS też!   :big grin: 

Na ławeczce, w chusteczce...   :cool:  



Jak wszystkie gwiazdy: w majtochach!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  



Te krakowskie stroje i te rajstopki...   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  



Nigdy nie lubiłam takich pięknych strojów, bo mama nie pozwalała się w nich brudzić.   :Mad:  



Tylko wielkość wora utrzymała mnie na miejscu.   :Roll:

----------


## elutek

> 


*dps*, tak mi się wydaje, /ale pewna nie jestem/, że raczej nikt Cię nie prosił, abyś jadła -
"za mamusię, za tatusia, za babcię, za dziadka..."    :Lol:   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## DPS

I tak mi do dzisiaj zostało...   :oops:

----------


## braza

*Joshi* - po prostu super!!!!! Mam wrażenie, że jakiś zły dybał na tego zwierzaczka, ale Ty się dzielnie opierałaś  :big grin:   :big grin:   Zdradź mi proszę, czy udało Ci się go utrzymać przy sobie, czy też przeciwnik był jednak silniejszy??  :Wink2:  



*Depeesiu* faktycznie - wór pokaźny, chyba też bym zakotwiczyła...  :Wink2:  No i niestety z przykrością stwierdzam, że majty masz lepsze od moich  :cry:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## DPS

Kudy tam lepsze, coś Ty!   :oops:  
Twoje są nie do pobicia!   :Lol:

----------


## JoShi

> *Joshi* - po prostu super!!!!! Mam wrażenie, że jakiś zły dybał na tego zwierzaczka, ale Ty się dzielnie opierałaś    Zdradź mi proszę, czy udało Ci się go utrzymać przy sobie, czy też przeciwnik był jednak silniejszy??


To był mój ulubiony osiołek i służył mi ponoć długo. Mina raczej wynikała z odwiecznej niechęci do wystawania przed obiektywem aparatu.

----------


## JoShi

Tu mam drugie z tej serii:

----------


## braza

> Tu mam drugie z tej serii:


I od razu odpowiedziałaś mi na pytanie - to jednak Ty okazałaś się silniejsza, zwierzaczek pozostał przy Tobie  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Anisia3

*Joshi* super obie fotki.
A ten osiłoek to mial mordkę identyczną z sarenką, którą kiedyś dostałam od ciotki i wujka. Aż mi się ciepło koło serca zrobiło. I wiecie co? Do dzisiaj ta sarenka jest u mojej mamy. Teraz przy okazji wizyt u babci bawi się nią moja córeczka.  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Ale wspomnień przy okazji wygrzebujemy  :Roll:   :Lol:   I niektóre przedmioty, zapomniane, niedoceniane jakiego znaczenia nabierają......  :Lol:   Cieszę się, że nakłoniłam tyle osób do fotograficznych wspomnień w lata dzieciństwa  :Lol:

----------


## Rom

co za kokardka  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

> co za kokardka


no i co się z *depesi* nabijasz?   :Evil:   :Wink2:  
wiem, pewnie zazdrościsz jej tego super autka...     :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Rom

no ja takiego nie miałem  :cry:   :Wink2:

----------


## Ew-ka

> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=HnRFzNcpfDk


super !!!!  

Gratuluję i dziekuję   :big grin:

----------


## editta

rewelacja, siedzę i płaczę




> .....Crazy Frog


*frosch* przy tobie wymiękłam  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

żeby nie było, że nie potrafię śmiać się z samej siebie, obiecuję !!! wkleję coś mojego. niestety w rajstopkach nie ma (przynajmniej nie pamiętam  :Roll: ) za to na pewno znajdzie się coś z wybrakowany uzębieniem  :oops:

----------


## malmuc

wszystkie zdjęcia są cudne
oprócz tego, że śmieszne   :Lol:  
to mnie jeszcze te wszystkie bobasy wzruszają   :big grin:  
mam taką fotke  :Roll:  
taką taką, którą mnie siostra przez kilka lat szantażowała   :Confused:  
a zdjecie przedstawia malmuckę siedzącą na klopiku   :oops:  
nogi dyndają, a ja sie trzymam umywalki zeby nie wpasc do muszli  :Wink2:

----------


## DPS

*Elutek*, kochana - ja Ci dziękuję za to, że się za mną ujęłaś!   :big grin:  
*Rom*, coś Ci nie pasuje z moją limuzyną?   :Evil:  
Tiaaaa... kokardę wywiązali i zamiast kupić porządne wiaderko z łopatką dali samochód jakiś, garnuszek zwykły i zwykłą kuchenną łyżkę.   :Evil:  
Hmmm... chcieli mi coś przekazać?   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

> Napisał ila66
> 
> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=HnRFzNcpfDk
> 
> 
> super !!!!  
> 
> Gratuluję i dziekuję


A ja sie wzruszyłam  :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Dziękuję  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Juz po świetach i gdzie te odgrzebane zdjecia? Nikt wiecej nie szperał w starych szufladach lub albumach?  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------

> Juz po świetach i gdzie te odgrzebane zdjecia? Nikt wiecej nie szperał w starych szufladach lub albumach?


Ja odzyskałam od rodziców cały album z moimi zdjęciami. Upomniałam sie o nie po przeczytaniu tego wątku  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Oooooto super. Bardzo się cieszę, że takie pamiątki nie poginą i nie poszły w zapomnienie  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Intensywnie szukam jednego zdjęcia...

----------


## mayland

Jakiego?  :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

Jednego, dzieckiem wprawdzie juz nie byłem, ale można powiedzieć, że ma to coś wspólnego z tym wątkiem. Nawet bardzo...

----------


## Cpt_Q

> Napisał elutek
> 
> a za Tobą to słupek graniczny?  
> 
> 
> Nie maszt od flagi bo to przed szkołą było.


Już się przestraszyłem, że krawat Samoobrony - ale ich jeszcze wtedy nie było (dlatego dorośliśmy w miarę normalni...)

----------


## Cpt_Q

> ......mam jechac sam , czy wziasc ze soba tate ???


nowiutka Wueska 125 ze Świdnika - WOW!! - marzenie... brała Wuefemkę jak nic   :cool:

----------


## frosch

ja im tu gebusie froschka malego wklejam , a oni sie jakas maszyna zachwycaja   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kolakao

> Juz po świetach i gdzie te odgrzebane zdjecia? Nikt wiecej nie szperał w starych szufladach lub albumach?


a ja szukalam i znalazlam i co ????????? zapomnailam ich wziasc ze soba - oooooooooooooo fujaro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zielonooka

Ha! Boski watek
Jutro przynosze z domu foty i zawziecie skanuje i wklejam  :smile: 
[ps. o ile mnie  pamiec nie mysli tez mam jakas szalona sesje fotograficzna ze swietym mikolajem   :Wink2:   ]

----------


## tomek1950

Szukam zdjęcia na którym ja jestem św. Mikołajem  :big grin:

----------


## frosch

> Szukam zdjęcia na którym ja jestem św. Mikołajem


  :cool:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kuleczka

> Szukam zdjęcia na którym ja jestem św. Mikołajem


*Tomek*, jesteś boski  :big grin:   :Lol:  

Ja też obiecałam sobie, że nie zapomnę następnym razem zabrać od rodziców swych zdjęć z dzieciństwa  :Wink2:  
Wszyscy tutaj jesteście niesamowici
*Frosia*, szacuneczek  :cool:  
*braza* i* arcobaleno* - miss bikini
*Depesia*, miss kokarda  :Lol:  
*JoShi* - poprostu sama słodycz  :big grin:  
nie sposób wszystkich wymienić  :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Szukam zdjęcia na którym ja jestem św. Mikołajem 
> 
> 
> *Tomek*, jesteś boski   
> 
> Ja też obiecałam sobie, że nie zapomnę następnym razem zabrać od rodziców swych zdjęć z dzieciństwa  
> Wszyscy tutaj jesteście niesamowici
> ...


a malej *kulecki* nie bedzie...?    :Roll:   :sad:

----------


## DPS

*Kulka*, dziękuję za piękny tytuł!   :Lol:   Normalnie pierwszy raz w życiu miss zostałam!   :ohmy:   :cool:   :Lol:   Chyba Mojnemu pokażę, bo on jeszcze nie wie z kim się ożenił.   :Roll:

----------


## frosch

> nowiutka Wueska 125 ze Świdnika - WOW!! - marzenie... brała Wuefemkę jak nic


blad ......  :big grin:  
to zadna Wueska , tylko Emzeta  :big grin:  
Frosch ponoc pamieta jeszcze blask lakieru, lsnil jak na Mercedesie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

> Napisał Cpt_Q
> 
> 
> nowiutka Wueska 125 ze Świdnika - WOW!! - marzenie... brała Wuefemkę jak nic  
> 
> 
> blad ......  
> to zadna Wueska , tylko Emzeta  
> Frosch ponoc pamieta jeszcze blask lakieru, lsnil jak na Mercedesie


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Mój mąż miał jawe350  :Wink2:   :Lol:   znam to zboczenie  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Cpt_Q

> Napisał Cpt_Q
> 
> 
> nowiutka Wueska 125 ze Świdnika - WOW!! - marzenie... brała Wuefemkę jak nic  
> 
> 
> blad ......  
> to zadna Wueska , tylko Emzeta  
> Frosch ponoc pamieta jeszcze blask lakieru, lsnil jak na Mercedesie


Ooops!   :oops:   faktycznie, zwracam honor: MZ to MZ -

----------


## braza

No wzruszona jestem - wreszcie po ...stu latach dostałam tytuł miss  :oops:  *Kuleczko* dzięki  :big grin:

----------


## tola

Ja swoje zdjęcia spod ziemi wykopałam, normalnie czasy dinozaurów   :Roll:  
taką karetą jeździłam, jak na 8 miesięcy, to czuprynka wybujała   :Wink2:  



a tu sama nie wiem, prototyp kojca, chodzika?   :cool:

----------


## Ew-ka

*Tola* - nie wierzę własnym oczom   :ohmy:    to Ty ?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:    ale piekny pączuszek   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

sliczna bylas (ups ....nadal jestes   :big grin:  ) *Tolu*
nie masz jakichs mniej przyzwoitych ??   :Roll:

----------


## tola

> nie masz jakichs mniej przyzwoitych ??


no żesz nie mam  :Roll:  
zjechałam swoich Rodzicieli za to, no jak tak można ?
pewnie dlatego do dziś taka porządna jezzzdem   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

> a tu sama nie wiem, prototyp kojca, chodzika?


wydaje mi się, że to taboret odwrócony do góry nogami...    :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Elutek masz rację  :Lol:   Tak to wyglada

----------


## Rom

Tola normalnie jestem w szoku. 8 miesięcy i tyle włosów  :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## tola

To jest taboret do góry nogami i z przybitą dodatkową listewką.
Chodzik to nie był, ale pomagał w samodzielnym staniu na własnych nogach  :Wink2:

----------


## tola

Rom, a Twoje cudo z awatarka ile ma ?

----------


## Rom

> Rom, a Twoje cudo z awatarka ile ma ?


Leci 7 miesiąc  :big grin:

----------


## tola

> Napisał tola
> 
> Rom, a Twoje cudo z awatarka ile ma ?
> 
> 
> Leci 7 miesiąc


rozkoszny wiek, zazdroszczę   :Wink2:

----------


## Cpt_Q

> *Tola* - nie wierzę własnym oczom     to Ty ?      ale piekny pączuszek


a z pączuszka - kwiatuszek   :big grin:

----------


## Cpt_Q

> ...taką karetą jeździłam...


bujaj się, ja taką furę miałem - zwróć uwagę na te drewniane poręcze   :big grin: 



ale wyobraźcie to sobie, JA PAMIĘTAM JAK JECHAŁEM TYM WÓZKIEM. To takie pierwsze (i jedyne) wspomnienie z wieku ok. 1.5-2 lat. Może kilka/kilkanaście sekund ale naprawdę pamiętam   :ohmy: 

Natomiast tramwaju już nie pamiętam - ale kapcie TAK!


Potem nadeszła pora na laseczki - pierwszy podryw... na statku oczywiście  :wink:

----------


## Rom

co za limuzyna
normalnie siedzisz prawie na ziemi jak w jakimś sportowym samochodzie  :Lol: 
a ta chromowana rączka jaka wypasiona  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Wózek niesamowity!!! Rewelacja!!! Wcale Ci się nie dziwię, ze go zapamietałeś  :Lol:   Sama bym taki chciała  :oops:  
A te kapcie to jakiś początek baletu?  :Wink2:   :Lol:   Faktycznie mogłeś je zapamietać   :Lol:

----------


## monia77w1

Kapciochy, szeleczki, mucha, ze nie wspomnę o skarpetach. Bomba  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Cpt_Q a jak jest teraz? Lubisz nosić muszkę? Sam wiążesz? Jeszcze nie spotkałam mężczyzny który sam by ją wiązał  :oops:

----------


## tola

..też mi tramwaj, ja miałam prawdziwy samochód straży pożarnej z syreną i sikawką, o!   :Wink2:  
kupiony z Łódzkiego katalogu sprzedaży wysyłkowej,
czy ktoś pamięta te katalogi?

----------


## tomek1950

A ja miałem nakręcany traktor z różowymi reflektorami. 
A teraz mam psi problem. 
Przyszła do mnie piękna, wielka suka. mam psa i próba zaprzyjaźnienia niezbyt się udała. Suka ma obrożę, jest wielka jak słoń, liże mnie po rękach i nie tylko, pies jest w sypialni, suka ze mną w kuchni. To jakiś mieszaniec tak zwanych groźnych ras. Kaganiec jej zdjąłem. Napiła się trochę wody, jeść nie chce. petrzy tylko mi w oczy i liże po rękach. 
Dokładny opis w dziale "zwierzęcym" czy możecie doradzić co mam robić? Schronisko niestety nieczynne.

----------


## braza

To ja jeszcze dorzuce takie jedno w kożuszku, którego nie cierpiałam  :Evil:   Czułam się w nim jak w pancerzu, co niestety bardzo dobrze pamięta!!! Do tego czapka, która kojarzy mi się obecnie z czerwonoarmistą i jak na mój gust też nie była za wygodna  :Confused:   No i takie zimy kiedyś były w Perle Bałtyku - do tego zdjęcia pozowałam stojąc w jakiejś (nie pamiętam jakiej) odległości od brzegu.

----------


## mayland

Brazia miałam podobne futerko  :Lol:   Mam zdjecie w nim  :Lol:   Jak zeskanuję to wrzucę  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## mokka

Śliczne futerka  :big grin:

----------


## monia77w1

Spodnie w grochy super  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Rom

Braza to chyba wakacje na Syberii?  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

boskie futerka   :big grin:  
tez takowe posiadalam 
musze poszukac wsrod starych fotek   :cool:

----------


## Rom

*froshka* wrzuć fotę  :big tongue:

----------


## bobowa budowniczowa

A ja miałam takie futerko z królika (prawdziwego   :Roll:  ) i jak wsiadałam do samochodu to mój tatuś, który ma zawsze tak wysprzątane, że z podłogi mozna jeść w samochodzie, normalnie ku...cy dostawał, że mnie mama znowu w to futerko ubrała   :Wink2:  ale zdjęcia niet  :cry:

----------


## mayland

Z królika też miałam  :Lol:   :Lol:   Doskonale rozumie Twego tatę  :Lol:   :Lol:   Też nielubiłam jak ten włos wchodził w usta  :Lol:

----------


## Rom

A ja miałem taką czapkę - uszatkę - wyglądała jak wypisz wymaluj z radzieckich żółnierzy zdjęta - ale nie mogę znaleść żadnego zdjęcia  :cry:

----------


## monia77w1

A ja miałam kominiarkę i kozaki relaksy. O ile relaksy uszły bo dobrze się w nich ślizgało to kominiarkę do dzisiaj potrafię wypomnieć mojej mamie.

----------


## Anisia3

Futerka z królika nie miałam, ale takiego misia jak na zdjęciu u *mokki* juz tak. Niestety, zadnej fotki.  :sad:

----------


## Sonika

> Śliczne futerka


Ja też byłam trendy  :Wink2:  :




*DPS*ia stwierdziła, że byłam miniasta, czyżby   :Wink2:   :Roll:  :



i z serii "sportsmenka":

----------


## Rom

ale zajefajna czapka  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

widzę, że akcja zima i futerka, mam, a jakże:



potem będzie akt (jak znajdę)

----------


## elutek

> widzę, że akcja zima i futerka, mam, a jakże:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potem będzie akt (jak znajdę)


  :ohmy:   :oops:   :cool:   dziecięcy, czy męski...?


nie wiem czemu, ale od razu przyszło mi do głowy powiedzenie:
Chłopczyk to, czy dziewczynka? - każdemu leci ślinka...    :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## Barbossa

poczekaj, sprawdzę.... ał, będzie męski

kiedyś podobno za pomyłkę  strasznie sie obraziłem na współpasażera autobusu

----------


## Cpt_Q

> poczekaj, sprawdzę.... ał, będzie męski


to co? stajesz do konkursu na Mistera?


EDIT: 
czas konkursu minął, północ wybiła, wkładam gatki...i idę po nagrodę

----------


## mayland

ALe Sonica miała zimę  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   W tamtych latach wszyscy mielismy taaaaaaaakie zimy  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Moja babcia każdego roku pamietam jak mówiła, że to zima stulecia  :Lol:  

Panowie coraz ciekawiej się robi_ we wontku_  :cool:

----------


## Olkalybowa

> Panowie coraz ciekawiej się robi_ we wontku_


tak tak, bardzo ładna chusta u Kapitana  :Wink2:

----------


## Cpt_Q

Dziękuję, zawsze bardzo byłem dumny z chu.steczki.

----------


## tomek1950

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## elutek

> Dziękuję, zawsze bardzo byłem dumny z chu.steczki.



"byłem"...?    :sad:

----------


## Cpt_Q

Tak sie mówi...
a poza tym nie prowokuj   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

dobra, jesteście gotowi na koszmar???

znalazłam coś takiego, jakość kiepska, zdjęcie ze zdjęcia

uwaga:
 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :oops:   :oops:   :Lol:  



boooszzzzzzzzeee, ale czad  :oops:

----------


## zielonooka

zdjecie boskie!
ale tak naprawde to... widac b. duze podobienstwo!
(innymi słowy - wcale sie nie zestarzałas  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: )

----------


## tomek1950

Kasiu, super zdjątko.   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Kaska zdjeice rewelacja!!! Wyglądasz bossssko  :Lol:

----------


## braza

Kasia, poza modelki!!!!

----------


## kaśka maciej

Błagam Was, toż to siok  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Dla wyjaśnienia powiem, ze to był prezent na moje 5 urodziny, rodzice zafundowali mi portret  :cool:  
Normalnie goździki były, lody, fotograf  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Jak napisałaś Kasiu "goździki" to odrazu pomyslałem: "klapa, rąsia, buźka, GOŹDZIK."   :big grin:   Wybacz, w czasach PRLu w którym spędziłem najpiękniejsze lata to była norma której nigdy, na szczęście, nie DOZNAŁEM.   :big grin:

----------


## Rom

Kasiu normalnie hicior  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
gożdziki, kolanówki 
no i torebka  :Lol:

----------


## Sonika

*Kasiu*, ale z Ciebie gwiazda  :big grin:  , bardzo mi się podobają podkolanówki - zazdraszczam  :Wink2:  .

----------


## mokka

Super zdjęcie, zawodowa sesja fotograficzna  :big grin:  . Francja, elegancja.

----------


## kaśka maciej

Dziękuję za wszystkie komplementa  :oops:   :cool:  
W nagrodę postaram się wznaleźć jakieś inne czaderskie zdjęcie  :big grin:

----------


## Anisia3

Kasia, niewiele się zmieniałaś.  :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

Dobra, znalazłam  :oops:   :Lol:  

pierwsze, lat 4 jak druchna u swoej cioci na ślubie z drużbą oczywiście  :cool:  

 :ohmy:  


zwróćcie uwagę, na własnoręcznie obciętą grzywkę  :oops:   :cool:  oraz na "białe kozaczki"   :cool:   :oops:   :Lol:  

drugie, z siostrą zrobione w jej 1 urodziny  :cool:  ja lat 6  :cool:  
 :ohmy:  



tu zwróćcie uwagę na lewą nogę: Kasia wywinęła orła tuż przed wejściem do fotografa; to była zima, troszkę mokro było  :Roll:   :big grin:  
no i loki mojej siostry, które opadły pod czapką, mimo, że ma naturalnie kręcone włosy  :Lol:

----------


## DPS

Kasia - to pierwsze boskie!!!   :big grin:  
A ta kiecka - normalnie aż w dołku z zadrości mnie ściska...   :oops:  
I taka torebka, i buty, i fryz...
Miss smarkata normalnie!   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Kasia - to pierwsze boskie!!!   
> A ta kiecka - normalnie aż w dołku z zadrości mnie ściska...   
> I taka torebka, i buty, i fryz...
> Miss smarkata normalnie!


no jednym słowem nie ma to tamto  :cool:  
 :Lol:

----------


## braza

Kasia - grzywka bardzo glamour - nie powiem, kozaczki super!! Ale te kokardy!!!!!!   :big grin:

----------


## magi

A ja nie mam futerka  :Confused:  
W ogóle mam mało zdjęć z dzieciństwa  :sad:  

Tutaj z Mamunią


Tutaj wiadomo  :big grin:  


i tutaj tysz  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Mamy pierwszą harcerkę  :Lol:

----------


## elutek

> Mamy pierwszą harcerkę


i "komunistkę"...    :Lol:   :Wink2:    /bardzo ładną zresztą   :cool:   /

----------


## magi

> Napisał mayland
> 
> Mamy pierwszą harcerkę 
> 
> 
> i "komunistkę"...       /bardzo ładną zresztą    /


  :Lol:  łoj dziewczęta zawstydzacie mnie  :oops:

----------


## tomek1950

Zawsze lubiłem pojazdy. 
Na poniższym zdjęciu chcę Wam zaprezentować swój pierwszy. Odkryty kabriolet, te boczne okienka. I ten wręcz barokowy wystrój wnętrza.  To klasyka. Teraz już takich nie budują.
Wprawdzie moja osoba jest centralną postacią zdjęcia, ale fragmenty mojej limuzyny są też widoczne.

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Zawsze lubiłem pojazdy. 
> Na poniższym zdjęciu chcę Wam zaprezentować swój pierwszy. Odkryty kabriolet, te boczne okienka. I ten wręcz barokowy wystrój wnętrza.  To klasyka. Teraz już takich nie budują.
> Wprawdzie moja osoba jest centralną postacią zdjęcia, ale fragmenty mojej limuzyny są też widoczne.


Tomek  :ohmy:  normalnie jestem w szoku, czaderski ten wóz  :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Wiedziałem, że Was to zdjęcie rozbawi.   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Te szybki po bokach są ekstra  :Lol:   Ale bajer jak na tamte czasy  :ohmy:   Zreszta co ja piszę, obecnie też nie ma takich wózków  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Te szybki po bokach są ekstra   Ale bajer jak na tamte czasy   Zreszta co ja piszę, obecnie też nie ma takich wózków


To już klasyka jak Porsche Jamesa Deana   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Cpt_Q

> Te szybki po bokach są ekstra ...


Ale nie przyciemniane te szybki   :Lol:  
a barek tam był ? No bo klima, szyberdach, "siła na sterze" musowo   :Wink2:

----------


## kolakao

chcialam tylko powiedziec ze te szybki to z glowa byly robione - przynajmniej sie dziecko mialo na co popatzre a nie jak tearz jak mu slonce nie zapitala w oczy to musi byc biedne wpatrzone caly czas w mauske ehuehue

----------


## magi

*Tomku* do twrzy Ci w falbankach   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

zachwycacie się wózkiem, a "zawartość" też jest godna uwagi   :big tongue:  
wystarczy tylko zwrócić uwagę na te smukłe paluszki -
od razu widać, że artysta...    :big grin: 
/jeśli nie ciałem, to duchem na pewno   :cool:    /

----------


## tomek1950

> Te szybki po bokach są ekstra   Ale bajer jak na tamte czasy   Zreszta co ja piszę, obecnie też nie ma takich wózków


Niestety, nie byłem oryginalny, w tamtych czasach to był chyba jedyny dostępny model   :sad:

----------


## TomKa

> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=HnRFzNcpfDk


*Ila66* super! super! super!

A zdjęcia? Normalnie można się uśmiać do łez!! Jedno lepsze od drugiego!!!! Hihih mam swoich faworytów...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Na koniec czas się przedstawić. Oto i TomKa:

----------


## Rom

*TomKa* ale piekna z Ciebie dziołcha  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## TomKa

hihi, dzięki!!   :Lol:  
a nie nabijasz się przypadkiem?   :Wink2:

----------


## mayland

Witaj Tomka   :Lol:   Ładna panda  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Rom

> *TomKa* ale piekna z Ciebie dziołcha


no co Ty  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
naprawdę mi się podobasz  :oops:

----------


## Barbossa

koniec karnawału, a tak się kiedyś  bawiło...


wtedy ta niewinna twarz brała na litość każdego/każdą
teraz nikt nie wierzy "na gębę"   :sad:

----------


## mayland

Kapelusz prawie taki sam jak w avatarku  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

ten sam, po przejściach...   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Fajne zdjecie  :Lol:   Kapelusz też  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Ja też mam w kapeluszu  :oops:

----------


## Barbossa

no to wio, nie daj się prosić...

----------


## frosch

a ja mam takie , gdzie wszystkie dzieci sa przebrane , a ja nie   :ohmy:   :cry:  
chyba , ze byla to Sierotka Marysia   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Jest na pierwszej stronie wątku   :Wink2:  ale go przypomnę bo to koniec karnawału i dzisiaj ostatki  :Lol:

----------


## mayland

> a ja mam takie , gdzie wszystkie dzieci sa przebrane , a ja nie    
> chyba , ze byla to Sierotka Marysia


Frosia szukaj zdjecia i wklejaj! Będizemy Cię szukać  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

to moje zdjecie   :oops:  





ale moj brat to dopiero mial wypas ubranko   :big grin:  (siedzi na samym dole )  :cool:

----------


## mayland

Frosia Ty w samym środku, przy tym załamaniu?  :Wink2:   W warkoczach?  :Lol:  
A z braciszka niezły krasnal  :Lol:

----------


## frosch

> Frosia Ty w samym środku, przy tym załamaniu?   W warkoczach?  
> A z braciszka niezły krasnal


tak !!!   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał mayland
> 
> Frosia Ty w samym środku, przy tym załamaniu?   W warkoczach?  
> A z braciszka niezły krasnal 
> 
> 
> tak !!!


i ten niebieski golfik  :cool:

----------


## frosch

> Napisał frosch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mayland
> 
> ...


*kasiu*  !!!!   :Evil:  
to byla sukienka ....  :big grin: 
mnie sie podoba ten gostek w krawacie   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


o żesz przepraszam, dołu nie widać  :Lol:  
gościu w krawacie to Francja elegancja  :cool:  
i ta czapka do tego  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Zabawne były te przebieranki. Kawałek bibułki i jaki strój karnawałowy!!! Ile potrzeba było wyobraźni bo  czuć się jak naprawdę bajkowa postać. Ech.... nostalgia mnie ogarnęła  :Lol:

----------


## Rom

wypasiona ta tasiemka pod szyją  :big grin:   :big grin:  
i szelki tyż niczego sobie  :big grin:

----------


## Rom

> Napisał kaśka maciej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał frosch
> 
> ...


hahahhaa co za model  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
ale się uśmiałem 

a mi się podoba ten po prawej w wielkiej czapie z pomponem  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Rom

ale najlepsze sa i tak te sztuczne choinki  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

ja i moja starsza siostra - proszę zwrócić uwagę na spódniczkę mojej siostry, 
podciągniętą w typowy, "rajtuzowy" sposób - aż po pachy...    :Lol:  
a bluzeczkę to chyba ma moją - za mała coś...    :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Rom

> ja i moja starsza siostra - proszę zwrócić uwagę na spódniczkę mojej siostry, 
> podciągniętą w typowy, "rajtuzowy" sposób - aż po pachy...    
> a bluzeczkę to chyba ma moją - za mała coś...


widać że kobieta  :Lol:   :Lol:  
szelka się zalotnie opuściła  :Lol:

----------


## monia77w1

> ja i moja starsza siostra - proszę zwrócić uwagę na spódniczkę mojej siostry, 
> podciągniętą w typowy, "rajtuzowy" sposób - aż po pachy...    
> a bluzeczkę to chyba ma moją - za mała coś...


hahahah, super wyglądacie. W takich miniówkach musiałyście mieć branie  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

Dorwalam sie do paru fot   :Wink2:   (tzn. wyrwalam mojej mamie ktora nie chciala mi dac bo przeciez "zgubie"  :smile: )  

Takich w wózku to jeszcze nie znalazlam ale mam z przedszkola - wresja z choinka nietety bez Sw Mikolaja   :sad:   :Wink2:  
(nie wiem czemu zawsze na rajstopkach robily sie obwarzanki?! :smile: 


A tu bal przebierancow  :Lol:   - niezrorientowanym wyjasniam ze zielona jest cyganka a nie smutnym piratem z przepaska na oku   :Wink2:   :Lol:  



A tu pierwszy dzien w szkole  :smile:  [ to zdjecie swego czasu wisialo w witrynie tego fotografa (oczywiscie bez naszej wiedzy czy zgody ale kto sie wtedy przejmowal ochrona wizerunku? :smile: 



I z serii komunijnych  :smile:  - polowa maja rok pozniej (i niech mi ktos jeszcze zarzuci ze to nie mozliwe zeby wlosy rosly "tak szybko" !)

----------


## mayland

Zielona  :ohmy:   Foty jak z katalogu  :ohmy:   No nie dziwię się, ze fotograf je do gabloty wkleił  :Lol:  
I witaj w klubie kapeluszników  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## zielonooka

DZIEKUJE!
PATRZAC SIE NA PIERWSZE ZDJECIE ZASTANAWIAM SIE CZY CZASEM NNIE NALEZALAM DO KLUBU "KURCZAKOW WIELKANOCNYCH W CZASIE SWIAT BOZEGO NARODZENIA"   :Lol:  

ps. sorry za caps!   :oops:

----------


## Rom

A mi się to zdjęcie bardziej kojarzy z czerwonym kapturkiem

----------


## Anisia3

Głowy juz posypane popiołem, a mi się przypomniało, że też mam takie choinkowe fotki.

----------


## monia77w1

> Głowy juz posypane popiołem, a mi się przypomniało, że też mam takie choinkowe fotki.


To na co czekasz? Wklejaj  :Lol:

----------


## monia77w1

Zielonooka, ale laska z Ciebie. Obwarzani super, prześwity w sukiennce też bomba  :big grin:  .

----------


## Anisia3

> Napisał Anisia3
> 
> Głowy juz posypane popiołem, a mi się przypomniało, że też mam takie choinkowe fotki.
> 
> 
> To na co czekasz? Wklejaj


Czekałam na zachętę  :Lol:  
Wkleję, jak mi się akumulatorki naładują, bo ja metodą zdjęcie ze zdjęcia.   :cool:

----------


## zielonooka

> Zielonooka, ale laska z Ciebie. Obwarzani super, prześwity w sukiennce też bomba  .


No ba!   :Wink2:   to byla moja wyjsciowa kreacja  :smile: 
Moze powinnam wrocic do żółtego   :Roll:   :Wink2:   bo twarzowy  :smile: 

ps. zwrocilam dopiero teraz uwage ze w tym przedszkolu dbali o estetyke  :smile: 
naprawde wzglednie ładne dekoracje zrobili  :smile:

----------


## zielonooka

ps moj "ukochany" mezczyzna obejrzal wczoraj te fotki  :Wink2:  
i na zdjecie z 1wszego dnia szkoly powiedzial " o jak chlopczyk wygladalas" (?!?! chyba go kopne  :ohmy:  ) a tym w żółtym :
"o hahaha....zawsze bylas gruba"  :Roll:   :Lol:   (zabije!!!!  :Evil:   :Lol:  )

----------


## Mufka

:big grin:  fajny wątek, a ja nie mam żadnego zdjęcia z dzieciństwa u siebie w domu, wszystkie zostały w domu rodzinnym. Musze to zmienić  :smile: .

----------


## monia77w1

> ps moj "ukochany" mezczyzna obejrzal wczoraj te fotki  
> i na zdjecie z 1wszego dnia szkoly powiedzial " o jak chlopczyk wygladalas" (?!?! chyba go kopne  ) a tym w żółtym :
> "o hahaha....zawsze bylas gruba"    (zabije!!!!   )


Faceci  :Roll:  Ci to mają wyczucie  :Evil:

----------


## Rom

> Napisał zielonooka
> 
> ps moj "ukochany" mezczyzna obejrzal wczoraj te fotki  
> i na zdjecie z 1wszego dnia szkoly powiedzial " o jak chlopczyk wygladalas" (?!?! chyba go kopne  ) a tym w żółtym :
> "o hahaha....zawsze bylas gruba"    (zabije!!!!   )
> 
> 
> Faceci  Ci to mają wyczucie


toteż *ukochany* jest w cudzysłowiu  :Lol:

----------


## monia77w1

> Napisał monia77w1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zielonooka
> 
> ...


Wcale się nie dziwie, po takim tekście  :Wink2:

----------


## zielonooka

dokładnie!  :Evil:  
dzis jak spróbuje sie poprzytulac i pomiziac wieczorem to mu powiem ze chyba go pogielo  skoro leci na "grubego chłopczyka"  :Evil:   :Wink2:  

 :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## monia77w1

> dokładnie!  
> dzis jak spróbuje sie poprzytulac i pomiziac wieczorem to mu powiem ze chyba go pogielo  skoro leci na "grubego chłopczyka"


Zielonooka,

rozbawiłaś mnie do łez  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Rom

hahahaha dobre
nam jest do śmiechu
ale *ukochanemu* pewnie nie  :cry:

----------


## monia77w1

Trzeba sie gryźć w język przed a nie po  :Evil:

----------


## Rom

> Trzeba sie gryźć w język przed a nie po


zdaje się że na "po"nie ma co liczyć  :Lol:

----------


## monia77w1

> Napisał monia77w1
> 
> Trzeba sie gryźć w język przed a nie po 
> 
> 
> zdaje się że na "po"nie ma co liczyć


chyba tak  :Lol:

----------


## elutek

> Wkleję, jak mi się akumulatorki naładują, bo ja metodą zdjęcie ze zdjęcia.


Anisia, naładowały się już...?   :Roll:

----------


## Anisia3

Naładowały się.   :big grin:   ALe wczoraj już nie miałam siły ich ładować.
To pierwsze tradycyjnie w czapeczce i kryzce z bibuły  :Lol:  ale to nie z choinki, tylko wczasów FWP  :Lol:  


A tu już choinowe. Kto zgadnie gdzie jestem?

----------


## elutek

> tu już choinowe. Kto zgadnie gdzie jestem?


ta najmniejsza...?    :Roll:   i z bardzo rezolutną minką?    :Roll:   :smile:

----------


## JoShi

Moim zdaniiem ta "tradycyjnie w czapeczce i kryzce z bibuły"  :big tongue:

----------


## Anisia3

*Elutek* zgadła.  :big grin:   Zawsze byłam wszędzie najmniejsza. 
A tu obżerałam się chyba, żeby ich dogonić wzrostem  :Roll:

----------


## elutek

> *Elutek* zgadła.   Zawsze byłam wszędzie najmniejsza. 
> A tu obżerałam się chyba, żeby ich dogonić wzrostem


  :big grin: 
dogoniłaś? czy stwierdziłaś, że są ciekawsze rzeczy w życiu... ?  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Anisia3

:Lol:  zdecydowanie ro drugie.

----------


## editta

uwaga dawno temu obiecałam: zeróweczka

----------


## editta

też startuję do mis majteczek   :Lol:  (brat by mnie powiesił za to zdjęcie, chyba sie nie dowie   :Confused:   :cool:  )


i jeszcze: z kuzynką (ten sam rocznik,a jaka różnica w upierzeniu  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :big grin:  )


moja ulubiona lala (od dziecka byłam bardzo tolerancyjna  :Wink2: )


i na koniec fantastyczny uśmiech

----------


## editta

a to jeszcze żeby zwiększyć sobie szanse, jeszcze raz w...

----------


## editta

ojj coś dużawe te zdjęcia, zaraz je pozmniejszam

----------


## braza

Cuuudoooo te zdjęcia!!!!  :big grin:   Konkurencja mi jednak, widze rośnie to tytułu miss majteczek ... jakoś musze to przełknąć  :Wink2:   Chyba zabiorę z tatusiowego domu resztę swoich zdjęć ...

----------


## Rom

ale już wtedy Ci czegoś w stroju brakowało  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
bo widzę, że się zasłaniasz  :Lol:

----------


## monia77w1

Ale super lala, ciekawe czy Cię ktoś przebije?  :Wink2:

----------


## editta

tylko tyle zero nabijania, ufff  :big tongue:  




> ale już wtedy Ci czegoś w stroju brakowało    
> bo widzę, że się zasłaniasz


nadal mi trochę brakuje, ale nie stroju tylko czegoś pod  :oops:   :oops:  ale ja taka od dziecka wstydliwa i nieśmiała jestem  :oops:   :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :oops:

----------


## JoShi

> moja ulubiona lala (od dziecka byłam bardzo tolerancyjna )


Miałam identyczną. Uwielbiałam ją. Tylko zdjęcia z nią nie mam  :sad:

----------


## bertolo

Za namową ROM i Frosch wklejam swoje zdjątka  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

Najpierw kąpiel:


Z seri minki:



Pierwsze urodziny - równo 30 lat temu !!!



Ulubiony konik:



I ostanie przypomina mi avatarek ROMa :



Tez miałem taka bryczkę jak Tomek1950,KOMTUR MAZURSKI  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
Tylko bez bocznych szybek  :cry:

----------


## monia77w1

Mika nie pocieszona, kto Co zeżarł druga połówkę tortu?

----------


## frosch

a widzisz ??? nie bolalo   :big grin:  

nie wiem po co Ci ta swieczka , skoro bardziej interesowal Cie tort   :Roll:   :Lol:  
a w wanience po prostu Bath Mister   :big grin:

----------


## Rom

rzeczywiście podobne  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## bertolo

> Mika nie pocieszona, kto Co zeżarł druga połówkę tortu?


Kiedys spytałem rodziców o to samo. Powiedzieli mi, że najpierw była degustacja, a potem świeczki i dmuchanie. Bo za pierwszym podejściem nie chciałem dmuchać. bałem sie czy cóś.  :oops:

----------


## monia77w1

Rozumiem, lepiej nie dmuchać w ciemno. Najpierw trzeba sprawdzić  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

z charakterystycznym spojrzeniem spode łba...    :Lol:

----------


## Rom

*elutek* to Ty??

----------


## elutek

> *elutek* to Ty??


ano ja   :smile:

----------

Nie wiedziałam nawet, że umiem tak pozowac  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Rom

> z charakterystycznym spojrzeniem spode łba...


co za spojrzenie  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
przenikliwe niczym promienie rentgena
nadal tak masz?  :big grin:  
z takim spojrzeniem pewnie nikt Ci się nie może oprzeć

----------


## elutek

> Nie wiedziałam nawet, że umiem tak pozowac


*verunia*, na lufie siedzisz?    :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## Rom

> Nie wiedziałam nawet, że umiem tak pozowac


hmmmmmm
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
ta filuternie wystawiona noga  :Lol:

----------

> *verunia*, na lufie siedzisz?


no, chciałam byc taka wystrzałowa  :Lol:

----------


## bertolo

> z charakterystycznym spojrzeniem spode łba...


Co za spojrzenie...  :cool:  
Nic tylko sie zakochac w tak zdecydowanej kobiałce   :oops:  
Tak walentynkowo mi sie skojarzyło   :oops:

----------


## basiah2

to może i ja się przedstawię  :Wink2:  



tutaj chyba za mocno mi buciki zawiązali, bo nadmiar nóg mi wypłynął w postaci wałków  :oops:  
i obowiązkowe majciochy  :Wink2:  




a tutaj już w poważnym wieku - 6 lat z obowiązkowymi kokardami

----------


## TomKa

Witamy *basiah2*. Zdjęcie wśród róż jest przepiękne! Długość sukieneczki też super! Chyba to taki wyróżnik tamtych czasów: majtochy, rajtuzki z obwarzankami i mini (mikro) spódniczki ....  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## bertolo

Mnie najbradziej podoba sie zdjęcie drugie   :big grin:  
Ma klimacik. Cos co brakuje dzisiejszym zdjęciom z lustrzanek.
I te wałeczki mają swój urok   :Lol:

----------


## basiah2

wałeczki?  :oops:   :Wink2:   toż to prawie wały!  :Wink2:

----------


## basiah2

> Witamy *basiah2*. Zdjęcie wśród róż jest przepiękne! Długość sukieneczki też super! Chyba to taki wyróżnik tamtych czasów: majtochy, rajtuzki z obwarzankami i mini (mikro) spódniczki ....


to była sukienka - pamiętam ją dobrze - w późniejszych czasach ubierałam w nią lalkę  :big grin:  

faktycznie taka mikro była...

----------


## tomek1950

Ale śliczna pyza.   :big grin:   :oops:  
Proszę o wybaczenie   :Roll:

----------


## basiah2

nie gniewam się   :Wink2:  
wiem, że pyza  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## monia77w1

basiah2,

dlaczego mam wrażenie, że na tym zdjęciu majtasy trochę ci opadły?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## basiah2

hmmmm
też się nad tym zastanawiałam  :oops:  , ale wersja oficjalna jest taka, że to liście z zielska obok  :Wink2:

----------


## premiumpremium

Galeria przecudna  :smile: 
Jak tylko znajdę swoje zdjecia, to je tu wkleję. 

Ale uśmiałam się, jako dzieciaki jesteście zadymiści!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

jeszcze jedno zdjecie z braciszkiem znalazlam   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*froschia* super fotka, normalnie na kominku postawic   :big tongue:  
Ja tez wygrzebalam swoje 3 stare fotki (wiecej ni ma, bo zostalo gdziesz tam)   :Wink2:  


ta mala pyza to ja a ta dluga to moja siostra   :big grin:  

znowu z siostra   :big tongue:

----------


## zaba_gonia

*Frosch* , cos Ci się ta spódniczka podniosła za wysoko pyzucho słodka   :big grin:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Zeljko*
sliczna fotka no i sliczne dziewczynki   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

*zelijka !!!* ty sie nic nie zmieniasz   :ohmy:  
krew pijesz czy co?   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Żelka

Zaba a kapcie widziałaś?   :Lol:  Zawsze miałam z dziurka na dużym palcu.   :big grin:  W ogóle nie darłam butów, tylko jak zaczynałam z nich wyrastać to się dziurki porobiły..., a dalej był kłopot zabrać mi kapcie.  Nie lubiłam nowych, bo ze starymi byłam tak zżyta, ze nie mogłam się z nimi rozstać...
Jak już w końcu przyszedł ten czarny dzień, to pod spodem na kapciach pisałam "kocham was" i dopiero wtedy do śmieci..., z łzami w oczach.., a jak...    :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

> *zelijka !!!* ty sie nic nie zmieniasz   
> krew pijesz czy co?


No co Ty, juz nie chodze w takich kapciach. To znaczy moze i w takich chodze ale nie w tych samych...   :Lol:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> *Frosch* , cos Ci się ta spódniczka podniosła za wysoko pyzucho słodka


no co ty !!!   :Evil:  
mam takie dlugie nogi   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tola

> Jak już w końcu przyszedł ten czarny dzień, to pod spodem na kapciach pisałam "kocham was" i dopiero wtedy do śmieci..., z łzami w oczach.., a jak...


*Zeljka*, wzruszyło mnie to zdanie, nawet córce przeczytałam   :big grin:  

*Froschka*, braciszek z takim niewinnym uśmiechem aniołka, a misia to za ucho....tak?   :Wink2: 
a Ty odwrotnie, mars na czole, błyskawice w oczach, ale lalka przytulona   :cool:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> Jak już w końcu przyszedł ten czarny dzień, to pod spodem na kapciach pisałam "kocham was" i dopiero wtedy do śmieci..., z łzami w oczach.., a jak...   
> 
> 
> *Zeljka*, wzruszyło mnie to zdanie, nawet córce przeczytałam


*Tolu* tak było, tak było.., ja od dziecka byłam wrażliwym człowiekiem...   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Przyznam, ze buty mojego synka tez nie mogę wyrzucać. Jak już z nich wyrasta to trzymam w domu jeszcze przez parę lat bo mi żal. Właśnie przygotowuje się psychicznie aby takie jedne co już dwa lata w szafie leżą wyrzucić do śmieci.., ale ciągle odkładam... 
Mowie Ci, Freud by miał zemną nie zły ubaw. 
 :Lol:

----------


## zielonooka

*frosch* - masz taka mine ze sie wystraszylam   :Lol:  
normalnie jakbys chciala komus ta lala przy.....walić  w łeb   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## magi

> *frosch* - masz taka mine ze sie wystraszylam   
> normalnie jakbys chciala komus ta lala przy.....walić  w łeb


Pewnie brat nie chciał się na misia zamienić   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

> *frosch* - masz taka mine ze sie wystraszylam   
> normalnie jakbys chciala komus ta lala przy.....walić  w łeb


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

jak znam zycie ....wczesniej przepychalam sie z bratem , kto , gdzie i z kim(czym) stoi ....
chyba mu walne za ten glupi usmiech za moimi plecami   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

lekko zblazowany - w stylu "znowu coś chcą"

----------


## zielonooka

nad glowa masz kawalek  budzika a ja w pierwszym momencie pomyslalam (nie wiem czemu  :smile: ) ze to duza biala frotka do wlosow i kucyk   :Lol:

----------


## Stelka

świetne są te stare zdjęcia...ja mam tylko jedno i na dodatek nie wiem gdzie jestem...tzn,wiem ,ale np.starsza siostra mówi co innego ,mama co innego,a ja? wydaje mi się że jestem w trzecim rzędzie pierwsza od lewej

----------


## Barbossa

> nad glowa masz kawalek  budzika a ja w pierwszym momencie pomyslalam (nie wiem czemu ) ze to duza biala frotka do wlosow i kucyk


he he
ten budzik był prawie nieśmiertelny
uległ destrukcji za czasów mojej podstawówki, kiedy wyczułem niedosyt po pracach ręcznych

*Stelka*
widzę - zbiorówki, poszukam, mam takie jedno, same aniołki

a Ty wybierz sobie postać ze zdjęcia, która najbardziej Ci się podoba i twierdź, że to Ty, ewentualnie jakiś konkurs może byśmy rozpisali   :Roll:

----------


## zielonooka

> świetne są te stare zdjęcia...ja mam tylko jedno i na dodatek nie wiem gdzie jestem...tzn,wiem ,ale np.starsza siostra mówi co innego ,mama co innego,a ja? wydaje mi się że jestem w trzecim rzędzie pierwsza od lewej


nie wiem ktora ale ja zwrocilam uwage na "pania wychowawczynie"
wyglada jak z horroru "omen" (moze tylko niefortunne zdjecie  :smile: )

----------


## zielonooka

dziecko w drugim rzedzie pierwsze z prawej tez wyglada jak z obsady w/w filmu
 :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  ehhh lubie ten watek  :smile:

----------


## mayland

> nad glowa masz kawalek  budzika a ja w pierwszym momencie pomyslalam (nie wiem czemu ) ze to duza biala frotka do wlosow i kucyk


To samo pomyslalam i dopiero wpatrzenie się dłuższe wyprowadziło mnie z błędu  :Lol:   Oko ludzkie jednak jest niedoskonałe  :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

obiecane Aniołki
oczywiściie ja najsłodszy



trochę się spoźniłem, powinno być na Mikołaja
z ciekawostek - wszyscy b. lubili Panią Wychowawczynię   :big grin:  
(tą z lewej oczywiście)

----------


## braza

*Barbossa*, słodycz to się z Ciebie po prostu wylewa strumieniem  :big grin:   :big grin:  

A tu mam z serii: "jaki siczny,miły pesiek"  :big grin:   Obcy, z ulicy, zaczepiony bezczelnie ...

----------


## Edmar70

_A ti pieśiećku ćo tu lobiś_  :Lol:   :big grin:  



*Brazunia* to najsłodsze zdjęcie jakie do tej pory widziałam.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

teraz jesteś pyskata, że hej
widać już w młodości odwagi nabrałaś, w tle dwójka apsztyfikantów, ale tylko Ty podeszłaś do psa
czy poniósł konsekwencje za ignorowanie   :Roll:

----------


## elutek

*Barbossa* - w tle to są dziewczynki /absztyfikantki???  :ohmy:   :Lol:   /

obie super, u jednej czarne podkolanówki i charakterystyczny, duży brzuch
a druga to chyba z wiadrem na zakupy idzie   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

ale *braza* - po prostu do schrupania, taka słodziutka   :big grin:

----------


## braza

> teraz jesteś pyskata, że hej
> widać już w młodości odwagi nabrałaś, w tle dwójka apsztyfikantów, ale tylko Ty podeszłaś do psa
> czy poniósł konsekwencje za ignorowanie


Piesio konsekwencji nie poniósł - mimo wszystko, jak na mnie ówczesną duży był ...  :Confused:  
Pyskata jestem ... hmmmm ...   :Wink2:  Trening mistrza czyni *Drogi Barbosso*  :big grin:   :big grin:   Lata praktyki  :big grin:   :big grin:  

Apsztyfikantki nie były, nie są i pewnie już nie będą mi znane, ale ubranka mają czadowe, no nie  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

toć ba...

----------


## monia77w1

> *Barbossa*, słodycz to się z Ciebie po prostu wylewa strumieniem   
> 
> A tu mam z serii: "jaki siczny,miły pesiek"   Obcy, z ulicy, zaczepiony bezczelnie ...


Braza, przesłodka byłaś  :big grin:

----------


## jea

To tera ja  :sad:  

 :Wink2:

----------


## jea

a było tak...
 :Wink2:

----------


## jea

a później tak, z bratem  :cool:  
 :Wink2:

----------


## monia77w1

Jea, ale z Was przystojniaki  :Roll:

----------


## Barbossa

> a później tak, z bratem


czempjon i fajter to oczywiście TY
(no pas oran)

----------


## braza

*Jea*, padłam   :big grin:   :big grin:   Fantastyczne!!!!!

Krawat mnie z lekka onieśmielił, ale na szczęście są jeszcze te boskie majtasy   :Wink2:

----------


## wasiek

No nie mogę, taki wątek a ja dopiero się dokopałam tutaj.....  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
Ogladam, smieje się w głos, łzy mi lecą, aż  mąż przychodzi i pyta....depresja budowlana?? sama do siebie się smiejesz?  Pokazałam mu zdjęcia i śmiał się razem ze mną....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

*jea*  nic sie nie zmieniles   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
bomba te foty !!!!!

----------


## mikopiko

> *jea*  nic sie nie zmieniles       
> bomba te foty !!!!!


Też tak uważam  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Majtasy to klucz do sukcesu  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## braza

> Majtasy to klucz do sukcesu


Bo majtasy fajne _som_  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kaśka maciej

*jea*, no jak tu się nie zakochac????  :Roll:

----------


## jea

dziewczyny!!!  :big grin:  
dajcie luz

----------


## frosch

*jea* ty wiesz , ze ja ciebie zawsze...love 
w gaciach czy bez 
wszystko mi jedno   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## wasiek

> *jea* ty wiesz , ze ja ciebie zawsze...love 
> w gaciach czy bez 
> wszystko mi jedno


Froszka.....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  super jesteś....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Tak mnie ten wątek zmobilizował, że zaczełam szukac swoich starych zdjęć. Po powrocie z delegacji wkleję też wspomnienie swojego dzieciństwa no i niezawodne wtedy, wielkie kokardy na głowie....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## elutek

> Napisał frosch
> 
> *jea* ty wiesz , ze ja ciebie zawsze...love 
> w gaciach czy bez 
> wszystko mi jedno   
> 
> 
> Froszka.....    super jesteś....    
> Tak mnie ten wątek zmobilizował, że zaczełam szukac swoich starych zdjęć. Po powrocie z delegacji wkleję też wspomnienie swojego dzieciństwa no i niezawodne wtedy, *wielkie kokardy* na głowie....


a majciorów nie będzie...?   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## elutek

> *jea* ty wiesz , ze ja ciebie zawsze...love 
> w gaciach czy bez 
> wszystko mi jedno


to może przeniesiecie się do wątku "kiedy to robicie?"    :Roll:   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## wasiek

Elutek, jeszcze sie nie doszukałam zdjęcia z majtkami do pasa....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   ale kto wie? Muszę przeszukać albumy u mamy.... i może.....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Sylwia1667

To ja - podstawówka:

----------


## stukpuk

Co tak cisza w tym temacie?   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   Proszę pogrzebać   w szafie......  :Wink2:

----------


## amalfi

[img]
[/img]

To ja u babci w sadzie.   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
Jako dziecko miałam kompleks iksowatych nóg. Na szczęście mi się wyprostowały. Może od ujeżdżania trzody chlewnej?

----------


## Nika.j

Ale fajne zdjęcia........ 

Poniżej moje dzieciństwo (ja mam ciemne włoski)  :smile: 

na tym jestem z siostrą i mam 1 roczek................................. a tu poluję na krokodyle





oraz jedno zdjęcie mojego mężusia Darusia (ten blondynek) - posiadam tylko jedno zdjęcie

----------


## Cpt_Q

> ...Jako dziecko miałam kompleks iksowatych nóg. Na szczęście mi się wyprostowały. ...


Nie wierzę - pokaż  :smile:

----------


## amalfi

Cpt_Q mówisz, masz   :Lol:  

 [img]
[/img][/quote]

----------


## Cpt_Q

A po co Ci ta wysoka czapka i laska?

----------


## amalfi

> A po co Ci ta wysoka czapka i laska?


Chodzi o skarbówkę

----------


## stukpuk

Podciągam bo zaraz spadnie na drugą strone!
No dawać zdjęcia  :big grin:

----------


## justyna_m

fajny wątek ... jutro swoich poszukam  :Lol:

----------


## dobroszka

Obejrzałam wszystko , popłakałam się ze smiechu , aż Mąż przyleciał sprawdzać czy jestem przy zdrowych zmysłach

Dołączam swoje , jedyne jakie mam zeskanowane.Postaram się coś dorzucić jak przeszukam zdjęcia   :big grin:  

Mała kosmitka

----------


## stukpuk

> Obejrzałam wszystko , popłakałam się ze smiechu , aż Mąż przyleciał sprawdzać czy jestem przy zdrowych zmysłach
> 
> Dołączam swoje , jedyne jakie mam zeskanowane.Postaram się coś dorzucić jak przeszukam zdjęcia   
> 
> Mała kosmitka


Dlaczego kosmitka?  :ohmy:  
Szukaj koniecznie reszty fotek!  :big grin:   Obiecujemy sie nie śmieć......  :Roll:

----------


## dobroszka

cała moja rodznka się śmiała,że w tym kombinezonie wyglądam jakbym zaraz miała wystartowac albo zlewitować   :Wink2:   mała , ale nabita do ostateczności.

Fotki już mam , tylko muszę to jeszcze zeskanowac   :smile:

----------


## JoShi

O rety wewątek spadł aż na trzecią stronę. Nie wierzę. W ramach podbijania kilka zdjątek

W kategoriach "Rajstopki" i "Superdrynda"


W kategorii "Kocham moją mamę"


W kategorii "Moda lat siedemdziesiątych"

----------


## WERI

fantastyczny wątek ,uśmiałam się do łez

----------


## WERI

mnie zawsze rozawalały te czapki z ooooogromymi daszkami
jak dziś widzę dziecko w takim ustrojstwie to wymiekam ,jak można krzywdzić tak dziecko
a tak poza tym to nie wiem co za 20 lat powie mój synuś jak zobaczy że zakładałam mu na głowę chustki, czasami ludzie pytaja czy to dziewczynka czy chłopczyk ,ale jak moze dziewczynka nosić granatową chustkę  z "Czesiem "z móch

----------


## atija

Rany,jaki fajny wątek.  :Lol:   :Lol:  Jak ktoś łapie doła,to powinien w ramach rekonwalescencji zajrzeć tutaj.Gęba mi się roześmiała i tak mi zostało  :Lol:   :Lol:  .Jutro lecę do rodzicielki szukać zdjęć  :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

*atija* długo Ci schodzi   :Wink2:  

A to ja z kuzynką. Ja w czapce, bo byłam zdechlakiem   :Roll:  
[img]
[/img]

Z lalką:
[img]
[/img]

I moje ulubione. Z moją mamą i kuzynką. Nie mogłam pojąć, jak można stać ze stopami obok siebie   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
[img]
[/img]

----------


## atija

:oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
a bo u rodzicielki remont i nie mogłam dokopać się do fotek.Ale już mam.Teraz nabiorą mocy urzędowej i jak znajdę chwilkę to wkleję  :Wink2:   :Lol:  (jak mi się uda oczywiście)

----------


## atija

No,i znowu mi się gęba śmieje. Idę robić wielką drożdżówę ze śliwkami.  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## amalfi

> No,i znowu mi się gęba śmieje. Idę robić wielką drożdżówę ze śliwkami.


Smaki dzieciństwa   :smile:

----------


## amalfi

Jeszcze jedno na zachętę   :Wink2:  
[img]
[/img]

----------


## amalfi

*JoShi* miałam podobny środek transportu   :Lol:

----------


## elutek

*JoShi*, super bryka, super zwierzę /konik? osiołek?    :Roll:  /   :smile: 
a sukienusia z włóczki rosła razem z Tobą...   :Lol:   :Wink2: 

*amalfi*, nauczyłaś się wreszcie porządnie ustawiać stopy?   :Roll:   :Wink2:  ŚWIETNE jest to zdjęcie   :Lol:

----------


## JoShi

*amalfi* kuzynka miała szałową kokardę. Mi mama wiązała mniej okazałe  :smile: 

*elutek* jeśli chodzi o zwierzątko to według mojej wiedzy był to osiołek. A sukienka była wydziergana przez babcię, więc wszystko możliwe  :smile:

----------


## kawika

super wątek

podnoszę

trzeba poszperać w albumie

----------


## amalfi

Założyłam podobny, z tym, że z naszymi pociechami, ale jakoś szybko spadł. szkoda   :sad:   Może sie uda reaktywować? 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/wszystkie...sa,t160948.htm

----------


## kawika

To ja ach ten krakowski strój

i te kolana  :big grin:

----------


## Gosik21

Fajny wątek   :big grin:  
Poniżej ja z moim braciszkiem, do dzisiaj jest z niego niezły łobuziak  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## frosch

*kawika* zazdroszczę ci tego stroju   :oops:  
zawsze chciałam taki mieć...

*Gosik* cudne loczki i minka   :big grin:

----------


## kawika

> *kawika* zazdroszczę ci tego stroju   
> zawsze chciałam taki mieć...


no fajny
tylko troche przkrótkawy  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## JoShi

> Fajny wątek   
> Poniżej ja z moim braciszkiem, do dzisiaj jest z niego niezły łobuziak  
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Chusteczka pierwsza klasa.

----------

